# Cooler Master Elite 430/431 Discussion Thread



## topgear (Aug 9, 2010)

Just bought a Cooler Master Elite 430 which is a very good VFM cabinet. I bought it  @ 2850 exclusive of all taxes though you may find it around 2.7k

*Cm Elite 430 :*



> The Elite 430 Black was designed all-black interior coating with its main purpose in mind  as such there's plenty space for large graphics cards, no matter your brand preference. The Elite 430 Black also features plenty of cooling options and a well ventilated front mesh design to keep even the hottest system nice and cool.
> 
> *Features :*
> 
> ...



*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/Web-430.jpg

Here' the spec details :

Elite 430 Black - Cooler Master

*Cm Elite 431 :*



> The new Elite 431 builds upon Cooler Master expertise and delivers high-end features in the affordable market space. Cooler Master believes that just because something is affordable, it doesn't have to lack features or be a "budget" product.
> 
> The Elite 431 features a classic black Cooler Master design with clean, yet attractive lines. It has been built to last and uses high quality materials, unlike many "budget" products that tend to use cheaper materials that don't last. It's also been designed to keep the components inside the case cool and not only does it have space for plenty of additional cooling fans, but it can also be fitted with large CPU coolers, such as the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
> 
> ...



*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/Elite431Plus_feature.jpg

*www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6736

*CM Elite 431 Plus :*



> Successor to the venerable Elite 430 - our affordable gaming chassis - the new Elite 431 Plus takes the game to the next level. Combining attractive looks,
> 
> quality materials and sound engineering, the Elite 431 offers everything gamers need in a value package. The USB 3.0 port and SATA X-Dock ensures quick and easy swapping of data. Transparent side panel, black coated interior and blue LED fan add that touch of 'geekiness' gamers demand. There is enough space on the inside to install the longest of card or the biggest of CPU cooler including Cooler Master's Hyper 212 Plus. The front steel mesh enables it to breathe freely and keep the components running cool,thus you game to your heart's content.
> 
> ...



*www.coolermaster.in/product.php?product_id=6699

*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/Elite431Plus_highlight.jpg

====================================================================================================

*Here's some of my CM Elite 430 pics*  ( mobile cam used ) :



Spoiler



*i38.tinypic.com/2vmeik6.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/108iosn.jpg

*i38.tinypic.com/2nhi49t.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/2yyrtci.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/4lfrz9.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/p4sc4.jpg



*List of CM 430 owners*

> topgear
> Skud
> Parkerbwee
> Jaskanwar Singh
> mukherjee
> digibrush
> talktoanil
> Ronnie11
> rbp45
> hellknight
> quad_core
> vishalg
> sunny155
> Cool Comps
> Charan
> eagle06
> flareside
> Ayuclack
> joe
> kartikk
> AshutoshM
> blca05
> vicedens2002
> rajesh.s
> counterpunch
> SunE
> goodakash
> heplayer
> axxoindia
> Spoony
> CarlonSamuels
> ashis_lakra

*List of CM 431 owners*

> amitabhsaha
> kapilove77
> techiemaharaj
> rouble
> warfreak


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2010)

NZXT Gamma hijack 

Good cable management
Hard drive bays are sideways...lol.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 9, 2010)

good cabby 
enough space for ventilation and also for CCF. and good side-panel design.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmmm...nice pics and review...

Well, i can see that Palit GTS 250 card, an Iball mouse, and is that(??) CM 460 Realpowerpro ?? [correct if i'm wrong]

Are the psu cables long enough? Any trouble while setting up?

Is the psu fan facing down?

What CPU cooler are u using? Hw much did u oc ur cpu? Whats ur mobo(It looks a lot like mine)?

What are ur temperature improvements in the new cabby?

Thats an awful lot of questions,forgv me.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2010)

My elder bro refused to give me his GTS 250 to fit inside of the cabby so using my 9600Gt anyway @ 750 MHz ( stock 650 ).

The CPU e5200 is OCed to 3.33 GHz from 2.5 Ghz. The mobo is same as yours and the cooler is CM Hyper 212.

temp has dropped by 3-5 C for various components.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 10, 2010)

Does it have dust filters for intake fans ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2010)

It has dust filters for front fan, PSU mounting area and top fans.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2010)

That's good.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 11, 2010)

here are mine...


*img266.imageshack.us/img266/7366/image0625.th.jpg
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/8915/image0632.th.jpg
*img696.imageshack.us/img696/3508/image0634r.th.jpg
*img44.imageshack.us/img44/6834/image0635.th.jpg
*img237.imageshack.us/img237/8599/image0637.th.jpg

though i will post the assembled ones when i get lian li 4-pin extension
fsp saga II 400w has a short length eps12v connector..

i have one querry-my mobo has 8pin cpu connector..but that will be needed only if i plug in a high end cpu such as x6..otherwise 4-pin will do..correct me if i am wrong


----------



## vwad (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome is the only word. But where to find it online in Mumbai/Pune ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 11, 2010)

^^you can get it from smc international for 2675..i too got from there


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2010)

^^ good pics.

Can you post your assembled rigs pics inside the cabby - that would be great.

BTw, if time permits I'm thinking of posting more pics and edit them using photoshop to remove noise and grain.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 12, 2010)

Topgear i will surely post them once i receive the extension


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

Is this cabinet worth the extra Rs.600 over NZXT Gamma?


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2010)

CM Elite 430 has better looks than Gamma.

Gamma has two side fans but if you are using a tall beefy cooler like mine the top side panel fan would be useless.

CM Elite 430 has only one side fan but it's perfect for cooling down the gfx card.

NZXT gamma is not available in Kolkata so the only and best option is CM Elite 430.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Topgear i will surely post them once i receive the extension



Oh! by seeing at your siggy I've understood it - you've that FSP Saga II 400W with short cable like sam.shab.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2010)

NZXT Gamma is good but with carry charge + odd design (i like, most don't) + transparent side panels, CM 430 is worth the buck. i guess, i2 could have went for it rather than M59. but at the end of the day happy with my decision (what else can be done now?). and a nice lesson for me as well as jas about oddest PSU problem ever faced/heard/seen/experienced.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2010)

so what about those extension cable - have you found that yet ??

I also had to do a little bit excerpter to plug in that cpu power cable - actually I've installed that cooler first and later when it comes to plug in that cable there was very little space to fit the cable properly - but with patience i somehow managed to do it


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2010)

topgear said:


> so what about those extension cable - have you found that yet ??
> 
> I also had to do a little bit excerpter to plug in that cpu power cable - actually I've installed that cooler first and later when it comes to plug in that cable there was very little space to fit the cable properly - but with patience i somehow managed to do it



found them (TE. Phoenix selling LianLi cables). order but payment pending. a little busy.

in your case the cable is long, so not much problem. maybe i was in the unlucky 2010 batch of PC buyers that ended up with mismatch products


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2010)

Glad to hear that you at last found them - do post the link so whoever else has such situation can get their issue solved with short cable.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2010)

will post in the latest price thread tomorrow mng. and the price is almost descent. Rs.250 for sleeved cable. quite a bit long. but carry charge & some bank deposit thing will add up another Rs.155. now i feel it would have been a wise decision to go with the Corsair CX400W. but it was a first timer.

BTW, can Corsair value ram run at around 690Mhz? currently its frequency is 670Mhz. i talking about the ram i using in my system. actually in my system, the FSBRAM is set to 3:10. so ram runs @ 670Mhz & the FSB @ 200Mhz. so with a 14.5X multiplier, the proccy at 2900Mhz. i wanted to OC (not now) it to 3Ghz. to make it, FSB should run at 207Mhz (which is easy) but ram at 1380Mhz (from the 1333Mhz default). also the whole thing will be done at stock voltage & stock cooler (i'll instead down voltage if possible. currently its at 1.475V, way too high).

also any utility or way to lower the GPU voltage? comp@ddict done it. but as he busy, so not asking him.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2010)

The mem can be run at 690 MHz ( 1380 MHz effective ! ) 

I don't know about any utility which can reduce the voltage of HD5670

BTw, it would b better if you can discuss your OC related discussions in here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/121070-overclock-listing-thread.html


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 16, 2010)

@ topgear
@ Jaskanwar Singh

Cud u tell,whether the supplied front 120mm fan has only a 3pin connector,or a 4pin adapter is also included for it...?

thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2010)

topgear said:


> The mem can be run at 690 MHz ( 1380 MHz effective ! )
> 
> I don't know about any utility which can reduce the voltage of HD5670
> 
> ...



ok thanks. will try OC but only once i get the 4pin cable. 

anyway heres the 4-pin & 8-pin ATX cables. you may post it in the latest price thread.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 16, 2010)

sam i got it for 150 + 75(shipping) + 60(bank deposit)

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------




mukherjee said:


> @ topgear
> @ Jaskanwar Singh
> 
> Cud u tell,whether the supplied front 120mm fan has only a 3pin connector,or a 4pin adapter is also included for it...?
> ...



the front fan has a 3-pin connector but it is short, so CM has given molex extension.


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2010)

@ *mukherjee* - you don't need to worry about the length of the front 120mm fan - as the 3 pin header is long enough for the ATX mobo you have.

@ *Sam.Shab* - thanks for posting the link - will post it on Latest prices thread.

@ *Jaskanwar Singh* - if you've received the cable now it's the time for show up your Cm elite 430's beauty with all the component installed


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 17, 2010)

no topgear i havent received it yet. i just told sam that i got it for 100rs. less.
but i think i should receive it by today. i had made the payment  on thursday. and now its toooo long wait.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 19, 2010)

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/3891/image0010yf.th.jpg
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/8873/image0011hu.th.jpg
*img245.imageshack.us/img245/2162/image0014n.th.jpg
*img717.imageshack.us/img717/8930/image0015y.th.jpg
*img3.imageshack.us/img3/8091/image0016z.th.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice Pics


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 20, 2010)

Well,I jus got my CM 430 yesterday..

Here are a few pics

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/2733/dsc013571280.jpg


*img6.imageshack.us/img6/8596/dsc013591280.jpg


*img46.imageshack.us/img46/1520/dsc013631280.jpg


*img844.imageshack.us/img844/5613/dsc013661280.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Aug 20, 2010)

Its looks super.........But those cables management looks not good.Manage the cable properly buddy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 20, 2010)

wire management please mukherjee


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2010)

@* mukherjee* - congrats ! and thanks for those cool pics

BTW, manage those cables neatly and tie them with those zip ties provided with the cabby.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 21, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> Its looks super.........But those cables management looks not good.Manage the cable properly buddy.





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> wire management please mukherjee





topgear said:


> @* mukherjee* - congrats ! and thanks for those cool pics
> 
> BTW, manage those cables neatly and tie them with those zip ties provided with the cabby.



Thanks to all!

Well,see the new arrangement of cables and comment!

*img841.imageshack.us/img841/4010/dsc013711280.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Aug 21, 2010)

Now its looks excellent.......congrats.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2010)

@ _mukherjee_ - yep, now it's looks more neat and clean 

BTW, here's my new rigs pics - I'm on AMD now 

*Pics:*


Spoiler



*i34.tinypic.com/dmwsx1.jpg

*img834.imageshack.us/img834/3512/40260773.jpg

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/5014/74280360.jpg

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/9976/63503090.jpg

*img715.imageshack.us/img715/246/86687561.jpg


*Check out my new rigs OC Scores *
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussio...dmark-vantage-results-here-2.html#post1275154


----------



## hellknight (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice cabinet.. I'm thinking about a new cabinet too.. I have :-

AMD Phenom II 720 BE
Palit GTX 260 Core 216 896 MG GDDR3
4 GB DDR2
1 TB HDD

I'm also thinking about getting a new CPU Cooler i.e. CM N520.. My query is, will that cooler fit inside this cabinet or will I have to get a different one?


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 22, 2010)

@ topgear
Nice pics bro 

@hellknight
It says that the CM Hyper 212 Plus will fit...


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ Thanks 

@ hellknight - From the specs of this cabby - 158mm tall coolers like Hyper 212+ will fit inside the cabby and mine is 160 mm - legendary Hyper 212 

the cooler you're talking about has the dimension of ( WDH ) 115mm x 62.3mm x 141 mm - so it will fit easily inside of that cabby


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 23, 2010)

congrats topgear..

i myself did some wire management -
comments please

*Pic:*


Spoiler



*img812.imageshack.us/img812/9168/image0022c.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2010)

^^ that looks neat


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2010)

^^thanks topgear


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 24, 2010)

Will a CM Hyper N620 fit in this case?
Its about 3050+tax  compared to CM Hyper 212 Plus @ 1900+tax...
Which will be better,compared to the price diff?

*@topgear*

While u were using the XFX 650i Ultra mobo,did u have to remove the board before setting up the cooler? Did the cutout in the backplate suffice for installation? How easy was the installation?


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2010)

the specs N620 is:
140.8(L) x 96.4(W) x 160.7(H) mm

CM Hyper 212 is :
122 x 98 x 160 mm (L x W x H)

CM Hyper 212 Plus is :
120 x 79.7 x 158.5 mm (L x W x H)

I'm using Hyper 212 but it's almost very close to the transparent side panel so the hyper N620 may touch the transparent side panel as it's 0.7 mm taller.

So if you are into OCing heavily then you can get Hyper 212 Plus to be in the safe side.

I forgot about the cutout when installing and again removing the cooler on the previous mobo but after installing the cooler for the first time I've noticed that the cutout is not enough to install the cooler on that mobo with the mobo installed in the cabby.


----------



## pegasus (Aug 26, 2010)

mukherjee sir- why is your side-panel fan blowing air out?


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 26, 2010)

pegasus said:


> mukherjee sir- why is your side-panel fan blowing air out?



Well,if u see the pics carefully,u may see that the side vent comes directly over gpu and with the side fan in exhaust mode,it thus helps to throw the hot air generated by it outta the cabby!
Thats why...


----------



## pegasus (Aug 26, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> Well,if u see the pics carefully,u may see that the side vent comes directly over gpu and with the side fan in exhaust mode,it thus helps to throw the hot air generated by it outta the cabby!
> Thats why...


I noticed it's different from the others who posted their CM430 pics and hence asked.
In case you haven't done this already, will you please try it the other way round and note which orientation provides lower GPU temps and maybe NB and CPU temps too?


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 26, 2010)

nice pics. I'm considering this cabby too. I'm just checking whether I should go for this or the elite 310( I don't like the look of the gamma) Since i'm on a tight budget, I may have to sacrifice better looks,leds, and toolless design and go with the 310, to save 1200rs instead. 

Is the overall space and airflow much better and worth it over the 310 or is it mainly aesthetics?


----------



## pegasus (Aug 27, 2010)

^ One cannot and should not compare the Elite 310 to the Elite 430.
The Elite 330 was an overpriced tin can imho and the Elite 310 may fare no better.
If one can ignore the look of the wavy front bezel on the NZXT Gamma, it not only is very VFM case for Rs.2100/- odd but also has quite good build quality and finish for the price it sells at.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 27, 2010)

pegasus said:


> I noticed it's different from the others who posted their CM430 pics and hence asked.
> In case you haven't done this already, will you please try it the other way round and note which orientation provides lower GPU temps and maybe NB and CPU temps too?



Well,the temps remained the same...
So I reset the fan to exhaust mode....


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2010)

But that side fan meant to be mounted as intake.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2010)

^^ yes. never heard anyone using a side fan as exhaust. better use it as intake & add 2 fan to the top (of the cabby). this will offer better ventilation. else the card will run out of air to cool itself.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> But that side fan meant to be mounted as intake.





Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ yes. never heard anyone using a side fan as exhaust. better use it as intake & add 2 fan to the top (of the cabby). this will offer better ventilation. else the card will run out of air to cool itself.



Yes,sounds odd,but it works for me. Tried both configs,they yielded me the same temps.So I decided to keep it as exhaust(there isnt a dust filter here!).
Also,if u notice in the pics I posted,a 2nd top fan would be encroaching on the proccy heatsink(120mm fan)...so that plan is discarded.
This I think is the best alternative now...

*Pic:*


Spoiler



*img826.imageshack.us/img826/5145/dsc0136vd.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2010)

yep, the space is just too much less on the top side.


----------



## Therapist (Aug 29, 2010)

This is the airflow setup I employed on my NZXT Gamma (OT, I know, but it's relevant in the fan config aspect). Red is coded for exhaust and blue for intake fans.

*i.imgur.com/oRuTh.png


Since my house has a massive dust problem due to the illegal dynamite/gelatin based quarrying taking place a few metres away (we experience door rattling, crockery shattering tremors every few hours), I decided to retrofit the cabinet with improvised air filters. I bought the cheapest black cloth for the intake fans; the kind that's apparently used by prostitutes for blouses, since it's nigh transparent. This material is thin yet finely woven, so it does obstruct airflow to some degree, but I have no other choice since the dust over here is highly atomised by the explosives. This obstruction should pose little problems due to the intake role of the fans.

I used a loosely woven netting cloth for the rear exhaust fan, as it has to expel most of the heat built up in the chassis. The top exhaust fan again is filtered by the prostitute blouse material, which although restricts airflow, but is crucial to prevent dust from settling inside the components. The front intake sucks in air mostly from the bottom through the mesh filter. Side intake fan blows air onto the graphics card through the prostitute filter. The top intake fan blows air over the RAM modules and also feeds the Hyper 212+ push pull fans with cold air. The Corsair CX400 is thermally isolated from the chassis with its downward intake through an NZXT supplied filter and passive exhaust from the rear vents placed at a 90 degree angle.

Any inputs on this would be appreciated. I tried a fair bit of arrangements to finally settle on this one. Where it have increased, the idle temperatures haven't changed more than a degree or two at the worst despite the rather aggressive prostitute filters. Try and share your airflow set-up, because this is one aspect where improvement costs nothing but makes a lot of difference.


----------



## trishankur (Oct 6, 2010)

with how many fans it comes with??????
nd they r giving any smps with it??


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2010)

It comes with one front intake 120mm pre- installed and there's no PSU bundled with this cabby.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 22, 2010)

I like that CM cabby but as always have a stupid query. If I plug in my headphone in the front panel which hardware sound will it output? Soundcard's(If a sound card installed)  or Motherboard's? Coz my headphone, XB300, has a very short length cord which is almost not reachable to me if I put it at the back of my cabby.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2010)

if you have a sound card then plug those audio connectors of the cabby in the appropriate headers/pins of the sound card and if you don't have discrete sound card just plug in those connectors on the appropriate mobo headers.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

I read it in digit that there should be more intake fans than exhaust to keep the system clean. Words of agent 001


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2010)

More intake fan is needed coz airflow reduces inside the cabby for obstacles and for distance to the exhaust fans - so to blow away the the heat and to keep a better airflow more intake fan is needed.

BTW, while choosing fan you should also have consder fan size, RPM and CFM value - thjey all plays important roles in airflow.

look at the diagram of the _Therapist_ - it has more intake fan than exhaust.


----------



## vwad (Oct 24, 2010)

Therapist said:


> This is the airflow setup I employed on my NZXT Gamma (OT, I know, but it's relevant in the fan config aspect). Red is coded for exhaust and blue for intake fans.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/oRuTh.png
> 
> ...



This is very informative indeed. Thanks. But Can you also post the pics of actual cabinet from inside ? It will be more beneficial.


----------



## quad_core (Oct 24, 2010)

This is a really nice cabby with good airflow. ( If right cable mgmt is done). I have tucked the thick cables of my VX550 on the sides of HDD ( mobo side) , and hence dont hamper the airflow . I was using one circle cabinet, and upon suggestion from some of forum members, i got this cabby. I could see the reuslts, my GTX460 was running noticably cooler than before. It used to reach 61 -62 degrees easily when it was in my old cabby( very cramped circle cabby).
Now , max temp of my card that i noticed was 52. I am yet to install CM led fan at rear and on top.( I have installed one small crappy fan from old cabby at the rear, and i doubt if it displaces the air , as i really dont feel any air moving out of the cabby, lol), anyway, i m getting the CM 90cfm case fan in 2-3 days..let me see if it helps to lower the temps even more ..But Is the top fan really needed? Shelling out 500 bucks more is a bit too much now, after having spent so much on grafix card n psu n cabby


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2010)

adding a top 120mm exhaust fan will greatly reduce cpu temps and overall temps inside of the cabby.


----------



## quad_core (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

Installed a 120 mm CM 90CFM Green led fan at rear as exhaust, and one intake fan near my grafix card on side panel... I must say, the overall system runs cool  . .. The CPU and GPU do get heated up ( gpu: max 56 deg ) and (CPU max : 53-55) , but the temps come down really fast than before once I quit from the Game... idle temps are low now... Thinking abt installing one Top exhaust too , like top gear suggested Thinking to install local one, as CM one is expensive, fr abt 500rs ...


----------



## vishalg (Nov 2, 2010)

hey guys, can you confirm whether this case comes with front blue led fan or a non led 120mm fan

thnx


----------



## RaptorX (Nov 3, 2010)

^Didn't you see all the pics posted in this thread?....or look up the specs?

Anyway, it has 1 front blue LED intake fan.


----------



## vishalg (Nov 3, 2010)

^^
there multiple blue led fans in some screenshots
and in the specs of cm 430, it says all fans are optional


----------



## quad_core (Nov 3, 2010)

vishalg said:


> ^^
> there multiple blue led fans in some screenshots
> and in the specs of cm 430, it says all fans are optional




CM Elite 430 comes with only one front 120 blue LED intake fan.. hope this clears the confusion..


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2010)

@ *vishalg - * Read the spec page carefully :

Elite 430 Black - Cooler Master

it's clearly written : ( under cooling system ) :

Front: *120 mm blue LED fan x 1*,140 mm fan x 1 (optional) 

so this cabby comes with a front Blue 120mm fan per-installed and the 140mm front fan which is not included is optional.


----------



## vishalg (Nov 9, 2010)

hey guys

today i got my elite 430 that i ordered through the local dealer
but when i came home and opened the package, the transparent side window was missing!!!!
instead of that there was a black panel with 2 fan slots like there is on the elite 370

also it had a front led fan+side panel 120mm CM fan too

when i asked him about this he says that the trans. window model aint available in india + it will cost you 500 extra
the date of import is sep2010

as no one had the case readily available i had to esp. order it through this dealer

now what should i do??


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 9, 2010)

vishalg said:


> hey guys
> 
> today i got my elite 430 that i ordered through the local dealer
> but when i came home and opened the package, the transparent side window was missing!!!!
> ...




instead of giving them 500 rs extra you can do the side panel transparency all by yourself as i have done that in my CM 310 Elite(430 was not available that time perhaps)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/125902-best-configuration-within-30k.html#post1229648




> The Elite 430 Black gaming chassis is available for Rs. 3,500 with an acrylic side window, which will allow gamers to show off their prized gaming components. An ordinary metal side window version is also available, for Rs. 3,300.



this is written in DIGIT: *www.thinkdigit.com/Gaming/Cooler-Master-launches-another-affordable-gaming-chassis_5677.html

so at what price you bought?


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2010)

did not know about there was any other version of CM Elite is available 

@ *vishalg* - how much did you pay for the cabby without transparent side panel ?

ask your dealer if can change it ( and if you are interested in extra 500 bucks ) - if you are not much worried about show off then keep this cabby as it has a little bit more cooling with 2x 120mm fans ( provided you won't use after market CPU coolers like Hyper 212+ ) and you have got 2x120mm fan in total ( these kind of 1200RPM 120mm fan costs Rs. 240 bucks ).

BTW, I bought mine with transparent side panel @ 2.9k and now it's 2.6k


----------



## vishalg (Nov 10, 2010)

man i am such a fool!!!

i paid 2700 with tax to that a**hole
all the pics i had seen on the net as well as cm site showed the cabi with trans. window only, so i thought its default
and was happy to shellout 2700

he aint replacing it either with the trans window one

i am content with the normal black panel, but i think i paid him the money for trans panel and got this !!!

BTW i have put the 2nd 120mm at the back as a exhaust instead of on the side panel
is it ok?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

topgear said:


> did not know about there was any other version of CM Elite is available
> 
> @ *vishalg* - how much did you pay for the cabby without transparent side panel ?
> 
> ...



where do you get 120mm fans for so cheap?


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2010)

^^ 1200RPM -  45CFM - Non Led CM 120mm fan is Rs. 240
2000 RPM - 90CFM - LED CM 120mm Fan is Rs. 450-480



vishalg said:


> man i am such a fool!!!
> 
> i paid 2700 with tax to that a**hole
> all the pics i had seen on the net as well as cm site showed the cabi with trans. window only, so i thought its default
> ...



one fan at front as intake and another at the back as exhaust improves cooling as compared to two fan as intake at front and side.

It would be better if can add a high speed 90CFM 200RPM fan at the front as intake and move the front fan at side as intake and leave the the back fan as exhaust..


----------



## vishalg (Nov 11, 2010)

^^^
cant spend another rupee on the cabinet after all this


----------



## mazenium73 (Nov 12, 2010)

hello guys i have this cabby , i am a beginner and i want to ask 2 questions plz reply to me for the following :-

1- i have 4 coolermaster 120 mm fans plus the front stock one how can i connect them is it to the mobo or psu . do i need any extra connectors .

2- Is 450 watts psu enough for 5 led fans and ati 4670 1 gb , suggest me one with budget 2000 rs. , keep in mind i dont care about warranty and service , caring About tight budget .


thanks alot guys


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2010)

if you have got 3 pin to 4 pin molex coveter with fans then you can be able to give them power form PSU.

But if your mobo has plenty of 3 pin fan header then connect the fans 3 pin header into mobos 3 pin header ( like cpu fan ) - the advantage of doing this is you will be able to monitor all fan speeds from bios or using apps like everest or HWmonitor.

Depends on the brand of PSU - for 2.1-2.2k Gigabyte 460W superb is the best deal you can get.


----------



## vishalg (Nov 17, 2010)

should i connect the 2 fans with molex connectors or the mobo connectors??


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2010)

Like I said before - if those two fans comes with tiny fan header which can be connected with the mobo and your mobo has enough free fan header - connect them with the mobo otherwise connect them with the PSU molex connector.


----------



## G-Force (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey topgear,
                   that is a real sweet build you've got there !! I specifically joined this forum so that I could ask you guys a few questions. Actually i am planning to build a new PC and I am going for the Elite 430. I had a few questions regarding the case.

Can you please tell me a bit more about the case fans. As in, which all fans did you get with the case? Because on the official ASUS site they've written "optional" in front of every fan. So did you have to pay extra for all those blue LED fans or were they included in the MRP?

Also, is a PSU available with this case? If yes, how many watts?

This is going to be my first build ever and i want to get everything right ! I hope you can imagine.

Anyway thanks in advance and cheers !!


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to TDF!

As per your query :

1. The cabinet comes pre installed only with 1 120 mm blue led front intake fan.
any other fan you want to add is not included and you have to buy them separately.

2. The cabinet does not come with any PSU.

BTW, wish you all the best for your first build.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2010)

G-Force said:


> Also, is a PSU available with this case? If yes, how many watts?


Watt 'labelling' isn't the way to judge a PSU. Efficiency is.


----------



## vishalg (Nov 25, 2010)

@topgear

my cm430 nontrans panel came with 2fans, 1 led and 1 nonled


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2010)

So you got 3 fans with your cabby - I think that should make you a little happy.

Normal Transparent version comes with only 1 fan.


----------



## vishalg (Nov 26, 2010)

no it came with 2
1 front fan with led
and 1 non led cm fan

i cant say happy, but i am content.............


----------



## mukherjee (Nov 26, 2010)

vishalg said:


> no it came with 2
> 1 front fan with led
> and 1 non led cm fan
> 
> i cant say happy, but i am content.............



I would trade a side window for a fan anyday....Well,dats me!

Enjoy!


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2010)

but most of the people like show off anyway and it looks cool too.



vishalg said:


> no it came with 2
> 1 front fan with led
> and 1 non led cm fan
> 
> i cant say happy, but i am content.............



ok got it buddy.


----------



## vishalg (Nov 27, 2010)

heres my setup of the cm430
*img525.imageshack.us/img525/4787/21112010030.th.jpg




@mukherjee
lol


----------



## Unk (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi,
I want to buy that case but I cant see any picture with a good magnament of the cables... in this aspect is a good case?
Between haf x (with the fans included) and elite 430 (4x nidec typhoon 1850rpm) which of these cases are better in cooling/performance/prize? 
And if the noctua nh d14 can be placed in the elite 430
Greetings and sry if my english is too bad.


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2010)

Unk said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy that case but I cant see any picture with a good magnament of the cables... in this aspect is a good case?
> Between haf x (with the fans included) and elite 430 (4x nidec typhoon 1850rpm) which of these cases are better in cooling/performance/prize?
> And if the noctua nh d14 can be placed in the elite 430
> Greetings and sry if my english is too bad.



HAF X is a different beast - you just can't compare with it with CM Elite 430 and the price of Elite 430 ( ~2.8k ) is way too lower as compared to HAF X which is priced at ~11.5k

If you want to use some high end coolers like NH D14 in 430 you may not be able to use any top fans but then again it was not built for house those big coolers like NH D14.

Cable management depends also on the users experience and no. of components you want to use.


----------



## digibrush (Dec 10, 2010)

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/3636/430oy.th.jpg

Hi everyone, I just brought Elite 430 black with transparent side panel.
Before I open it I post its Pic.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 10, 2010)

@digibrush

Congrats...

Now post pics with contents  inside the chassis!!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2010)

@ *digibrush* - congrats! 

How much you paid for the cabby ?

BTW, waiting for the pics ....... ........


----------



## digibrush (Dec 11, 2010)

@ mukherjee and @topgear thanks!

The price is 2.65k +
Elite 430 without transparent panel costs 2.45k, but I prefer with t side panel.
I will post pic soon, one question: which is the best way to instal PSU? fan facing down or facing up?

After reading this:
&bull; View topic - The Cooler Master Elite 430 Black Case

I was confused about installing my PSU. But I carefully notice all the posted pic in this thread and decide to instal it fan facing down.

here is some pics:
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/9662/45786883.jpg

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/1699/19407560.jpg

*img31.imageshack.us/img31/4904/19061301.jpg


My cable management is real bad.
those red sata cables are looks very ugly I have to change those with black, but I dont have any.




*img684.imageshack.us/img684/6754/23844086.jpg

*img691.imageshack.us/img691/5366/43759094.jpg


I add top and back 120mm fan for exhaust and one fan side as intake.
but I like to off my side fan and add it as intake in bottom and add another fan to top as intake.

whats your suggestion?


----------



## vishalg (Dec 11, 2010)

are the multi colored fans cooler master?
and whats the price?

your cable mgt. dosent do justice to the trans. panel!!!!!!!!!!

have a look at this "*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1304574-post89.html" by yours truly
very neat for a 430, wont you agree


----------



## digibrush (Dec 11, 2010)

I already mention about my cable management in previous post. ya its bad..

and mulicoloured fans are not CM, they are Amigo. A little noisy with huge flow..better air flow from CM led fans but costs almost half of CM. In kolkata I only found Multicolour.


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2010)

*@digibursh*

Thumbnails man!  Your images were too big.


----------



## digibrush (Dec 11, 2010)

@ico, 
is it alright now?


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2010)

Surely  That's the perfect size.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 11, 2010)

coolermaster is very misleading... how do u expect to place a long card in the pcie slot with hard disks protruding out??? where do the connectors go???

this compared to a gamma... definitely a gamma!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 11, 2010)

try a little routing - 

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/2856/11122010025.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2010)

digibrush said:


> @ mukherjee and @topgear thanks!
> 
> The price is 2.65k +
> Elite 430 without transparent panel costs 2.45k, but I prefer with t side panel.
> ...



nice pics .... 

keep two 120mm fan at top as exhaust.

One side and one bottom fan as intake.  One front fan as intake and the rear fan as exhaust.

BTW, where from you purchased those bling bling 120mm fans ( did you purchased them with the cabby ?  ) What's the price of those ?


----------



## digibrush (Dec 12, 2010)

digibrush said:


> I already mention about my cable management in previous post. ya its bad..
> 
> and mulicoloured fans are not CM, they are Amigo. A little noisy with huge flow..better air flow from CM led fans but costs almost half of CM. In kolkata I only found Multicolour.



No, I purchased those fans separately last year for my old cabinet.

Now add those with my new

Thanks topgear for your suggestion.

There is no dust filter in side and  specialy bottom. Thats why I dont add any fan there. In my room dust is a great problem.

Can I buy dust filter separately? is it avalable?


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 12, 2010)

^^Well,actually i wanted the same,but no dealer could tell me abt it.

I think we need to improvise maybe?


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2010)

take a look at this post for how to make a dust filter 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...iscussion-thread-post1277051.html#post1277051


----------



## digibrush (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is my final pic after some cable management.

[URL=*img442.imageshack.us/i/img1060copy.jpg/][IMG]*img442.imageshack.us/img442/3284/img1060copy.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/4930/img1062copy.jpg

*img804.imageshack.us/img804/6951/img1069copy.jpg

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/8334/img1078copy.jpg


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ now it's looks more neat and clean ! What CPU and gfx card do you have ? Have you noticed any temp improvements in the new cabby compared to the previous one.

BTW, that Faber Castell Multimark 1523 pen is really great


----------



## digibrush (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks topgear.

You are very observant man yes faber castell markers are really nice.

I like to compare my temp in april, not now.

My processor is core i3, Dh55tc mobo, 2x2gb corssair ram, Sapphire 5670 gfx card, 160 and 500 gb segate Hdd and 460w CM real power pro.


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2010)

^^ Ok .. thanks for informing.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn this cabinet looks awesome. I'm planning to ditch my shitty Mercury Vertex cabinet in favour of it. But , I have a question regarding my current heatsink. This is the one I'm using :

Cooler Master GeminII S Review  Page 3 - Specifications & Features - Overclockers Club

Please check the dimensions and let me know the best fan arrangement. That cooler is huge and comes with a 120mm fan mounted on it.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2010)

^^ it will fit - go ahead and buy the cabby with transparent side and of course and if you can add a led fan onthe top of gemini and show the complete rig pics in here.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 21, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ it will fit - go ahead and buy the cabby with transparent side and of course and if you can add a led fan onthe top of gemini and show the complete rig pics in here.



Thanks , I hope The IT Depot here in Chennai has some ready stock available, else it's going to be the online delivery route  .


----------



## sunny155 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry guys got late in posting my rig which I assembled myself in December first week.
I ordered RAM, Mobo, Fan, Cabinet from Prime ABGB, Mumbai.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5165/5271307425_80f24603c0_b.jpg
Photo1279 by sunny155m, on Flickr

Ordered Radeon 6850 from Mediahome, Delhi.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5283/5349109693_a5dca09490_b.jpg
Photo1278 by sunny155m, on Flickr


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ Nice and congrats !


----------



## digibrush (Jan 13, 2011)

congrats for your new system..
and thanks for sharing


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope zebronics bijli has better cable management....


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ I've used both and I can say that CM430 has better cable management and interior space.

Bijli can be counted as the best VFM cabinet around ~1.2k - it's damn cheap but has good airflow and design !


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 18, 2011)

sunny155 said:


> *farm6.static.flickr.com/5165/5271307425_80f24603c0_b.jpg
> Photo1279 by sunny155m, on Flickr
> *farm6.static.flickr.com/5283/5349109693_a5dca09490_b.jpg
> Photo1278 by sunny155m, on Flickr


U should work on ur cables buddy....
Take a look at cheap Bijli...

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/IMG_0006.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/IMG_0004.jpg


----------



## quad_core (Apr 18, 2011)

Just installed a Cooler Master Hyper N620 to my setup with elite 430 cabby  Posting a pic of this. Hope you like it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks niice - turn off the room light and  take a pic again - I bet that would look even better


----------



## rbp45 (Apr 20, 2011)

In my E-430 one inlet fan (front led fan), tow out-let (1 rear & 1 top, both 120mm).

My quation is- which air flow is more efficient cool and power saving

Maximum outlet(2 or 3 fan) minmum inlet (1fan)
               or
Maximum inlet(2 or 3 fan) minimum outlet (only 1fan)


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ You have 3 120mm fans in total - for efficient cooling buy and add a another fan on the side panel of the cabinet with your current fan setup.

or if you intend to use only 3 fans then keep :

1 front and 1 side panel fan as intake and another 120mm at the rear as exhaust.


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2011)

quad_core said:


> Just installed a Cooler Master Hyper N620 to my setup with elite 430 cabby  Posting a pic of this. Hope you like it.



Thanks. I have just installed the N620 and found my case is not wide enough to hold it. Contemplating buying a 430. Can you tell me if after installing N620, I can also install both the top mounted fans? There's seem very little room for that.


----------



## rbp45 (Apr 21, 2011)

Problem-
 as per 2 top provision can not mount 2 fan on top due to heihgt of Ram heatsink, but possible only by reducing size of fan 80mm


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2011)

^^ which rams do you have ?? 

even I was not able to mount top 120mm due to my Hyper 212's height but 80mm fans can be attached though you have do a little measurement work for that anyway


----------



## quad_core (Apr 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> Thanks. I have just installed the N620 and found my case is not wide enough to hold it. Contemplating buying a 430. Can you tell me if after installing N620, I can also install both the top mounted fans? There's seem very little room for that.



Hi Skud...No, I cannot install any fan at the top now .The N620 is huge in size,with 2 120 mm fans. 
Actually, one of the Lugs (plastic screw kind of thing used to hold the transparent sheet in the side panel) was touching the heatsink. I have removed that plastic screw. Now, the cooler doesn't touch the side panel anywhere, and there is actually a few mm gap between side panel and heatsink.
I have also added a CM blue LED fan on the side panel as an intake yesterday, and I must say the air flow of the fan is too good.Spins at 2000Rpm and (claimed) 90CFM airflow.
So now, the fan config is :

1>One 120mm intake Blue LED fan at front( which comes as stock with E430)
2>One Cooler Master 120mm Exhaust Green LED fan at rear
3>One Cooler Master 120mm Intake Blue LED on the side panel near the graphics card
4>Cooler Master Hyper n620 cpu cooler with Two 120mm fans( Front one as intake and rear one as exhaust)

How is this setup, Top Gear ?Btw, i will soon post a pic with the room lights switched off


----------



## Skud (Apr 22, 2011)

quad_core said:


> Hi Skud...No, I cannot install any fan at the top now .The N620 is huge in size,with 2 120 mm fans.
> Actually, one of the Lugs (plastic screw kind of thing used to hold the transparent sheet in the side panel) was touching the heatsink. I have removed that plastic screw. Now, the cooler doesn't touch the side panel anywhere, and there is actually a few mm gap between side panel and heatsink.
> I have also added a CM blue LED fan on the side panel as an intake yesterday, and I must say the air flow of the fan is too good.Spins at 2000Rpm and (claimed) 90CFM airflow.
> So now, the fan config is :
> ...




Thanks quad-core for the detailed information. I think I will skip this case and look for something else.

BTW those CM LED fans are one of the best. I have a couple and they make a whole lot of difference in temperatures.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2011)

quad_core said:


> Hi Skud...No, I cannot install any fan at the top now .The N620 is huge in size,with 2 120 mm fans.
> Actually, one of the Lugs (plastic screw kind of thing used to hold the transparent sheet in the side panel) was touching the heatsink. I have removed that plastic screw. Now, the cooler doesn't touch the side panel anywhere, and there is actually a few mm gap between side panel and heatsink.
> I have also added a CM blue LED fan on the side panel as an intake yesterday, and I must say the air flow of the fan is too good.Spins at 2000Rpm and (claimed) 90CFM airflow.
> So now, the fan config is :
> ...



Fan placement looks good - waiting for the pics 

BTW, My Fan Setup is as following :

1. one 120mm fan at front as intake ( not the stock fan )
2. one 120mm fan at the bottom as intake ( stock front fan )
3. one 120mm fan at side panel as intake
4. one 120mm at rear as exhaust
5. one 80mm fan on top near cpu region as exhaust
6. one fan on the top of the PSU for extreme cooling.


----------



## rbp45 (Apr 23, 2011)

There is no Dust filter for bottom & side intake, is any dust filter to purchage seperatly online ? Dust filter given with Case for top 2 vent.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> 3. one 1200mm fan at side panel as intake


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2011)

^^ thanks for pointing that out - edited my post 

@ *rbp45* - yep, there no dust filter for bottom or side fan but you can make them - this thread has how to's about how to make dust filter using cloths - do find and read them.


----------



## vishalg (Apr 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> Fan placement looks good - waiting for the pics
> 
> BTW, My Fan Setup is as following :
> 
> ...



how did you mount a 80mm fan on the top as the holes are for 120mm fan??

i also have a *80mm* fan lying around and want to use it as a exhaust
can you post some pics


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

^^Buddy its 80mm right??


----------



## vishalg (Apr 24, 2011)

yah 80mm, it was a typo

acc. to me , all the side & top slots on 430 have holes drilled for 120mm fan size


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2011)

vishalg said:


> how did you mount a 80mm fan on the top as the holes are for 120mm fan??
> 
> i also have a *80mm* fan lying around and want to use it as a exhaust
> can you post some pics



align a side of the 80mm fan mounting hole with the cabinets top 120mm mounting hole - now the rest  of the 1 mounting hole of 80mm will be on a hole (covered by filter ) of the cabinet - now mark that hole - take a screw driver and make 1 hole ( which is covered by filter ) and you will be able to mount a 80mm fan.

BTW, make those holes from the outside of the cabinet and take out the mobo before doing this just to be safe.


----------



## vishalg (Apr 25, 2011)

i was successful in mounting the fan on the top mesh, but the problem is i could only manage two screw as the holes for other two didnt match and due to which when the fan spins it makes noise due to vibration as it isnt tightened by all 4 screws[URL=*img231.imageshack.us/i/sdc107942.jpg/][IMG]*img231.imageshack.us/img231/3550/sdc107942.jpg[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

can you post the pics of your cabby


----------



## rbp45 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooler Master Elite 430, top clearance ( motherboard to chasis head) NOT SUITABLE to mount 2 fan like NZXT GAMMA Classic, or single fan, top mounting, ANTEC THREEHUNDRED.
Next power and reset switch little hard to push , I dont test others but for me .


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2011)

@ *vishalg* - you're right - even I was able to use only two screws ( corrected the wrong info on the post ) and they are holding the fan really well - looking for a 80mm LED fan add some more lights


----------



## vishalg (Apr 26, 2011)

okieeeeeeeeeee


----------



## eagle06 (Apr 28, 2011)

i have cooler master 430 but no transparent side panel.
It came with front led fan(intake) and side bottom fan(outtake).

Should i keep this fan setup as it is or remove side fan and install it on back side of the cabby?

I will buy additional fans(cm silent pro 120mm 4 in 1 pack) in next month and hyper 212 + for cpu

present setup
*img856.imageshack.us/img856/9029/37160103.jpg


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2011)

Remove the bottom fan and mount it on the rear as exhaust.

Remove the side fan and mount it as intake.


----------



## eagle06 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry the pic sux ..

cabby has only two fans(front and side), the left bottom intake and outake is the PSU . The PSU is in correct orientation right? or should I turn it upside down?


----------



## vishalg (Apr 29, 2011)

hi there eagle06

i also have the same non trans. panel 430 (same pinch) 
your psu is mounted correctly, what i would suggest is that you mount the exhaust fan at the back rather than on the side window
this is due to convection effect (hot air rises and cold air falls)

when you buy another 120mm fan you can mount it as intake on the side windows, coz i dont think 430 will be able to take in a 120mm fan at the top, esp with a 212 (considering you dont have a microATX board)


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Apr 30, 2011)

What will it's (Elite 430) cost in Indore(M.P.)?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't know about indore.Generally its cost (Rs 2.6-2.75K) in throughout India


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 30, 2011)

guys, so im going to buy this cabby
but should i install PSU with fan downwards or upwards? what are the pros and cons of either...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 30, 2011)

Its better to install the psu downwards because the dust filters are there protect your psu from dust.


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 30, 2011)

ok but then i was wondering that wont there be a lack of air intake?? there aint that much space beneath the bottom of the case rite


----------



## Skud (Apr 30, 2011)

there's room for intake at front, side panel and the bottom of the case. i think that should be sufficient.


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 30, 2011)

no i meant that wont there be a lack of air intake into the PSU???


----------



## Tenida (Apr 30, 2011)

No, enough height is there to take enough air intake.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 30, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Well,I jus got my CM 430 yesterday..
> 
> Here are a few pics
> 
> ...



nice man, looks gamer


----------



## mukherjee (Apr 30, 2011)

^ well thanks man...that was before I did some serious cable management...please see the other pics also..

A new rig(CPU+Mobo+RAM) is in order....dont u think?
Come this July,the C2D will be in its 4th year


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 30, 2011)

will this be enough..

*-intake fan at front(default)
-blue led CM intake fan at side(the rs 500 one[is it 2000rpm?])
-non led CM fans[rs 250 ones] at rear and top.

will it be enough to cool my config
i5 2500
sapphire hd 6870
dh67bl
1tb hdd/2*500gb hdd
4 gb ddr3 
corsair vx550 psu
dvd writer

will the fan setup cool my rig properly??
thanks in advance, help would be really appreciated...*


----------



## mukherjee (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> will this be enough..
> 
> *-intake fan at front(default)
> -blue led CM intake fan at side(the rs 500 one[is it 2000rpm?])
> ...



should be enuf imo.

yea,the led ones are 2000rpm(rs 500)

u might consider putting the 2000rpm fan at the back exshaust,and get 2 el cheapo 1200rpm fans to go along,and put one at the top as exhaust and one at the side as intake. 
The default one maybe kept as front intake.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 1, 2011)

thanx a deall mukherjee
and topgear said to put a 2000rpm fan as intake in front. Will it matter if i let the default fan stay. And should nt the higher rpm fan be intake...
and also i wanted the led to be at the side for a bit of bling


----------



## mukherjee (May 1, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> thanx a deall mukherjee
> and topgear said to put a 2000rpm fan as intake in front. Will it matter if i let the default fan stay. And should nt the higher rpm fan be intake...
> and also i wanted the led to be at the side for a bit of bling



it was a pleasure.
well,as u can see,the front mesh where the fan is put up,is a great impediment to air movement...so dont waste a 2000rpm fan there. rather use it as an exhaust...so that air moves of its own accord across the mesh in front. u can exchange the blue led fan at front with a 1200rpm non led one,and put it up at the side for ur bling


----------



## Cool Comps (May 1, 2011)

well yes bt then the bling in the front will be lost


----------



## mukherjee (May 1, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> well yes bt then the bling in the front will be lost



there goes another 250 rs down the drain


----------



## Cool Comps (May 1, 2011)

haha
but arent there non led 2000 rpm fans??
and if i follow my config will there be a problem??
or will it still cool properly
and once everything is setup, how do i check whether the cooling is working properly??


----------



## mukherjee (May 1, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> haha
> but arent there non led 2000 rpm fans??
> and if i follow my config will there be a problem??
> or will it still cool properly
> and once everything is setup, how do i check whether the cooling is working properly??



i dont know about that for sure...there was this blademaster fan...dunno if its available @ Chandni or price....

well first try ur config....u will know urself...the idea is good...just experiment for the best config....

the most low tech method to test airflow(not cooling)-
switch off the fans....light a dhoop stick....put it near the front end...u can see the path the air is taking....similarly u can see for other fans also...sorry,but it wont show the total airflow...
thats my two bits


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> thanx a deall mukherjee
> and topgear said to put a 2000rpm fan as intake in front. Will it matter if i let the default fan stay. And should nt the higher rpm fan be intake...
> and also i wanted the led to be at the side for a bit of bling



2000 RPM fan has 90CFM and 1200 RPM non LED fan has 45CFM. So a 2000 RPM fan can move a large amount of air - now as the front fan is located in such a place where there are obstacles to intake air a 1200RPM 45CFM won't be able to intake a very large amount of air and move it inside of the cabby.

So it's better to use a 2000RPM 90 CFM fan at front instead of  - it will intake and flow more air keep inside and of the cabby and iut will keep HDDs and lower front part of the mobo ( according cabby ) more cool - *test it yourself to believe it* 

My suggestion for you is to get 2000 RPM fans only but if you already have the fans and don't want to buy any now - put the 2000RPM fan at front as intake - put the front bling bling 120mm fan at side as intake - the other 2 1200rpm shpuld be mounted on rear and top as exhaust.

So you will have 135 CFM as intake and 90 CFM as exhaust - for a good cabby setup intake should be always more than exhaust so that there are sufficient air flow inside of the cabby and ( many believe that intake and exhaust ratio should be 3 : 2 ) this is the best config IMO with 4 fans of yours.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 1, 2011)

thanxx^^
i havent bought any fans till now.
But if I use all 200orpm fans then the intake and exhaust will be the same which as you said isnt required.
So keeping in mind i havent bought any fans, now suggest the best fan setup (and the prices; hopefully should be within 1-1.5k)
also, dont you get non LED 2000rpm fans??
what is the price?


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2011)

^ I have not seen any 2000 RPM non led fans in last 2 years in local market - so I went with led fans as they have better RPM and CFM. Don't hesitate to post in here if you find any non led 2000RPM fan in local market.

for 1.5K you can buy 3x 2000 RPM LED fan - now place them this way :

one 2k RPM fan at front intake.
one 2k RPM fan at side as intake.
One 2K RPM fan at rear as exhaust.
the case fan ( bling bling ) at top as exhaust - place it above ram slots.

now you will have 180 CFM intake and 135 CFM s exhaust air flow - which will maintain a good air flow inside of the cabby and will create some great lighting effects - don't forget to post some pics once you set up this


----------



## Cool Comps (May 2, 2011)

^^Thanks but it would be a bit better if evrything was done in 1k...
i know im being  hassle and sorry for that
so wont the 3 1200 rpm fans and 1 2000 rpm fan cool very good too?


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2011)

that fan config will be just fine too


----------



## digibrush (May 7, 2011)

My cooling configuration.
I use six fan with my cabby (Elite 430) except side fan.

Side intake fan cause of too much dust. 
After using 2 weeks I got thick layer of dust on my graphic card and surrounding. So I stop using side fan.

1 front intake(stock).
*img585.imageshack.us/img585/8671/img1574copy.jpg


1 rear as exhaust. 
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/6654/img1572copy.jpg


2 top as exhaust.
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/355/img1571copy.jpg

1 bottom as intake.
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/3282/img1573copy.jpg

There is no dust filter for bottom fan, so I made one with window mosquito net.
*img715.imageshack.us/img715/6660/img1592copy.jpg

And it protect dust more than i expect.
*img859.imageshack.us/img859/9585/img1550copy.jpg

I have one spare heat sink fan(Intel) which I use as intake in drive bay. I fixed it here with flexible wire. 

*img706.imageshack.us/img706/9996/img1560copy.jpg

And finally:
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/2302/img1581copy.jpg

My Idle temp is GPU 42C,       In load 68-70C.
CPU temp idle 35-38C            in load 68-72C.
I am using HWMonitor .


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

Some really nice pictures. That top fan is encroaching mobo, so you may find it difficult to install after-market CPU coolers if you ever want to. Nice use of mosquito net and that last picture is really awesome.

One question guys based on what OP has informed, is the side-panel fan necessary if it brings in so much dust? I know you can always filters and stuff but what about using it without any filters/modifications?


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

^^ yep, those are some really cool pics. I liked those Multi colored LED fans on top. The idea of using mosquito net as dust filter is really awesome. an you tell me where I can get some mosquito net  :question;

though side panel fan brings in dust ( coz there's no filter ) I recommend using it - because it's benefits are far more greater than those dusts - it helps lot in gfx card cooling. So i use a side panel fan as intake.

@ *digibrush* - your GPU and CPU temps are still oon higher side

Do the following : Use the TOP exhaust fan ( above RAM slot ) as Intake in front and use the front fan as intake on side panel and see if it reduces temps.


----------



## digibrush (May 8, 2011)

@Skud, Thanks for appriciation. 
Stock cooler is enough for me until I OCing my processor, I never wish to and I have doubt if it is possible with Intel board.

@topgear, Thanks also. 
I am using mosquito net which use on windows, you can get it in any building materiel shop.


> though side panel fan brings in dust ( coz there's no filter ) I recommend using it - because it's benefits are far more greater than those dusts - it helps lot in gfx card cooling. So i use a side panel fan as intake.



You are right about side fan. direct air blowing on gfx card means more cooling.
But I have to clean my cabby in every 10-12 days if i use side intake fan.



> @ digibrush - your GPU and CPU temps are still oon higher side



Actually I mention the highest temps which I noticed occasionally.
After playing crysis2 for 40 minutes my temps is:

*img821.imageshack.us/img821/2750/23063503.jpg

If you think it still higher I will follow your last line instructions .


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

^^Max CPU core temp is in the range of 65-68C. I think that's a bit on the higher side for a Core i3. So I think is the case of GPU. HDD temps are awesome!!!


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2011)

@ *digibrush* - just make the changes and see if you can notice any difference.


----------



## noob (May 9, 2011)

m also using same cabby with no gfx, single HDD and still NO SPACE FOR CABLE.

cabby sucks at cable mgmt but runs so cool.


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2011)

Since you don't have not too many HW components you can try to neatly tidy up those cables using the provided Zip ties and no doubt it will remain cool as it's cooler master product


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 12, 2011)

I have a question here...just bought the elite 430 cabinet...but installed the psu upwards as in fan is up..not down...will this cause problems??pls help


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2011)

point the fan downwards so that the PSU can get cold air from outside and exhaust the Hot air from inside.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 16, 2011)

digibrush said:


> There is no dust filter in side and  specialy bottom. Thats why I dont add any fan there. In my room dust is a great problem.
> 
> Can I buy dust filter separately? is it avalable?


May be you can by this one =>>
ADDA Corp., Ltd
*www.adda.com.tw/images/acc09.jpg


----------



## Parkerbwee (May 24, 2011)

Guess i should show u my beast. 
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/3089/desktopkn.jpg

Intel® Core™ i5-750 Quad Core (2.66 GHz) OVERCLOCKED 3.36GHZ | Coolermaster 430 Elite (Black Edition) | Foxconn P55A Motherboard | Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium | CoolIT ECO CPU Water Cooler | 4GB DDR3 RAM | ATI Radeon™ HD 5750 Graphics - 1GB GDDR | 450W PSU


----------



## mukherjee (May 24, 2011)

Parkerbwee said:


> Guess i should show u my beast.
> *img151.imageshack.us/img151/3089/desktopkn.jpg
> 
> Intel® Core™ i5-750 Quad Core (2.66 GHz) OVERCLOCKED 3.36GHZ | Coolermaster 430 Elite (Black Edition) | Foxconn P55A Motherboard | Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium | CoolIT ECO CPU Water Cooler | 4GB DDR3 RAM | ATI Radeon™ HD 5750 Graphics - 1GB GDDR | 450W PSU



It looks better now 

By the way, Welcome to the TDF!!!!



Parkerbwee said:


> Intel® Core™ i5-750 Quad Core (2.66 GHz) OVERCLOCKED 3.36GHZ | Coolermaster 430 Elite (Black Edition) | Foxconn P55A Motherboard | Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium | CoolIT ECO CPU Water Cooler | 4GB DDR3 RAM | ATI Radeon™ HD 5750 Graphics - 1GB GDDR | 450W PSU



Also,try to add ur system config to your signature so that u wont need to think again(or type again) to post it!


----------



## Parkerbwee (May 24, 2011)

doesnt let me haha


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2011)

^^ Nice cable management and what's the blue light beside the PSU - is it some kind of CCFL tube - anyway the flare is intense  

do post some more images and it would be better if you can install aside panel fan as intake.

BTW, what's your cpu and gpu and their  load and idle temps ?


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

Parkerbwee said:


> doesnt let me haha


Signature privilege would be automatically enabled for you after 10 posts.


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

Parkerbwee said:


> Guess i should show u my beast.
> *img151.imageshack.us/img151/3089/desktopkn.jpg
> 
> Intel® Core™ i5-750 Quad Core (2.66 GHz) OVERCLOCKED 3.36GHZ | Coolermaster 430 Elite (Black Edition) | Foxconn P55A Motherboard | Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium | CoolIT ECO CPU Water Cooler | 4GB DDR3 RAM | ATI Radeon™ HD 5750 Graphics - 1GB GDDR | 450W PSU




Welcome to TDF. Can we have some pics with the side panel removed? It would show off your "beast" even better.


----------



## Parkerbwee (May 24, 2011)

My gpu Is an ATI Raedon 5750 1gb, CPU is an Intel I5 750 Quad core overclocked to 3.36ghz.
as for temps my gpu is roughly 34c idle and 37c when engaged and my cpu is at its highest 37C.

Nice little vid of my sound reactive LEDS - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJDjyk-XNSc

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/7010/iphonepictures002b.th.jpg
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/4153/iphonepictures006.th.jpg
*img863.imageshack.us/img863/9272/iphonepictures007d.th.jpg
*img535.imageshack.us/img535/2532/iphonepictures008.th.jpg
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/3932/iphonepictures009.th.jpg
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/5015/iphonepictures013.th.jpg
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/280/iphonepictures014.th.jpg
*img708.imageshack.us/img708/5632/iphonepictures015.th.jpg
*img5.imageshack.us/img5/4760/iphonepictures016.th.jpg


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2011)

^^ Nice pic and video and those temps are really cooool 

BTW, what's that shiny silvery PSU ?


----------



## Parkerbwee (May 25, 2011)

the psu is a stock one ill be honest, needs to be upgraded. its just the my cathode reflecting off it


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

@Parkerbwee

nice snaps and vid...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 28, 2011)

guys check out my new cable management with GS600 Corsair. suggest.

*img860.imageshack.us/img860/2538/p5280002.jpg
*img715.imageshack.us/img715/2507/p5280001w.jpg
*img691.imageshack.us/img691/7785/p5280009.jpg
*img217.imageshack.us/img217/5910/p5280011.jpg


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

Nice, can you route the cpu power connecter behind the mobo so it would appear from the top?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 28, 2011)

tkin no space for that.


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tkin no space for that.


OK then, good cable management.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 28, 2011)

thanks tkin


----------



## Skud (May 28, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me for a 430.


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

Yea, good job.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2011)

@ *Jas* - congrats buddy on your new PSU purchase and the cable management looks great or moreover the inside of the cabby looks pristine  

BTW, can you post some more pics of the rear side of the of the cabby and PSU with the system turned on - i wanna see those blue leds of the PSU


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 29, 2011)

thanks guys. 

@TP
here you go -
*img6.imageshack.us/img6/1930/bluwled007.jpg
*img853.imageshack.us/img853/6062/bluwled002.jpg
*img199.imageshack.us/img199/9318/bluwled003.jpg
*img806.imageshack.us/img806/3544/bluwled004.jpg
*img805.imageshack.us/img805/2645/bluwled006.jpg

BTW TP i think you should write names of people on front page who have 430 wth links to their pic posts. what say?


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

Nice, want!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 29, 2011)

thanks tkin


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

Ahh... why don't they give the same treatment to their HX series? 

Nice blue, Jas.


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2011)

^^ even I wonder the same - why they can't just attach a LED fan with every PSU which have bottom mounted fan - it looks so cooool 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> @TP
> here you go -
> ...



looks nice - blue is always a favorite color of mine 

that would be very nice - will do it - stay tuned


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 16, 2011)

Don`t wanna double post ... Plz check out my mods for 430 elite on this

@ jas : Dude The cables of GS600 are pretty stiff !!! I had a hard time bending them to fit my 2 HDDs .... 

Check out on the hyperlink above ....


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ replied there


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 28, 2011)

@Jas,

Which proccy do you have? Was just asking because your stock cooler looks better than mine...


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ he has AMD Athlonn II X4 635 

here's his whole system config :
AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 3.2GHz
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
G.SKILL F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT
WD Caviar Green 500GB
Dell ST2220L
Hp DVD1260i
Cooler Master Elite 430
FSP Saga II 400W - now changed to corsair GS600 - the bling bling PSU


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> Don`t wanna double post ... Plz check out my mods for 430 elite on this
> 
> @ jas : Dude The cables of GS600 are pretty stiff !!! I had a hard time bending them to fit my 2 HDDs ....
> 
> Check out on the hyperlink above ....



exactly. cables are too stiff. 




topgear said:


> ^^ he has AMD Athlonn II X4 635
> 
> here's his whole system config :
> AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 3.2GHz
> ...



thanks for that TP. 
didnt see this thread in past. 

gpu installed pics will be here soon 



topgear said:


> that would be very nice - will do it - stay tuned



you forgot something


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2011)

waiting for the pics with the GTX 560 Ti HAWK 

Will add those names - thanks for the reminder


----------



## phil2097 (Jul 16, 2011)

Therapist said:


> This is the airflow setup I employed on my NZXT Gamma (OT, I know, but it's relevant in the fan config aspect). Red is coded for exhaust and blue for intake fans.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/oRuTh.png
> 
> ...


personally i always feel that the exhaust is the main concern, its better to go 3 outlets and 2 intake config


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 18, 2011)

vishalg said:


> heres my setup of the cm430
> *img525.imageshack.us/img525/4787/21112010030.th.jpg
> l



iam also looking for CM elite 430 with transparent window. but in my locality with transparent window not available, so i ordered without transparent.


----------



## vishalg (Jul 19, 2011)

^^
i did felt bad when i couldnt get a trans panel model but then never liked the shape in which the tran. panel on the 430 is cut + you get an extra 120mm fan

i will be trying to add a trans. window of my liking


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 19, 2011)

^^
me also like transparent window. due to availability in my locality i go for that. i already paid advance in 14-07-2011 for my rig, due to this CM Case and CM PSU getting delay.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> ^^
> me also like transparent window. due to availability in my locality i go for that. i already paid advance in 14-07-2011 for my rig, due to this CM Case and CM PSU getting delay.



Are u getting CM PSU?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ 
yes CM Real Power Pro 460W


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

:sigh: 

Its OK. What other components are you buying?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> ^^
> yes CM Real Power Pro 460W



How much? where?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 19, 2011)

its Rs.3850, recently increased VAT in Tamilnadu so I pay extra money for all my components.

@Skud
*Here* is my Rig


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks OK to me.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2011)

vishalg said:


> ^^
> i did felt bad when i couldnt get a trans panel model but then never liked the shape in which the tran. panel on the 430 is cut + you get an extra 120mm fan
> 
> *i will be trying to add a trans. window of my liking*



So you are going to mod it - that sounds really awesome - looking forward to it


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> its Rs.3850, recently increased VAT in Tamilnadu so I pay extra money for all my components.



But u can get a VX450 for 3.7k in TN...


----------



## vishalg (Jul 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> So you are going to mod it - that sounds really awesome - looking forward to it



yup

but it requires patience which i have in limited supply 



anandharaja said:


> ^^
> me also like transparent window. due to availability in my locality i go for that. i already paid advance in 14-07-2011 for my rig, due to this CM Case and CM PSU getting delay.



nice, athough i would suggest against a cm psu as most members on this forum
anyways real power is better

do post the pics of your rig


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2011)

vishalg said:


> yup
> 
> *but it requires patience which i have in limited supply*
> 
> ...



but it still worthy enough to mod this cabinet and you'll be the first one here with moded Elite 430


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 25, 2011)

My new GPU installed pics-

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/8674/0931280x768.jpg
*img714.imageshack.us/img714/6553/0911280x768.jpg
*img833.imageshack.us/img833/2331/0961280x768.jpg
*img11.imageshack.us/img11/2452/0941280x768.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice pics. I think I might put the stickers inside my cabby.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> My new GPU installed pics-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The GPU would look cool if it had Sapphire logo on its side..
Nice cable routing buddy.. Congrats...


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

I might put the badge there.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

^^Do post pics..


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Sure...


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice cable management Jas  Never mastered that skill myself. Show some pics of the card too, if you can.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 25, 2011)

@ Jas

Nicely done bro!


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> @ Jas
> 
> Nicely done bro!



Yea, nice cable management. Well done.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2011)

@ Jas - cool pics buddy - that gfx card looks beefy and as all others have asked put that sticker on the card itself 

one more thing I liked is the dust free neat and clean look of every cables and components 

BTW, what temps cpu and gpu temps you are getting with the GPU installed and it would be more cooler if you install one side and rear fan


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks skud, megamind, rchi, mukherjee, asingh, topgear. 

i will try removing the sticker from front panel and experiment with temps when i reach home


----------



## vishalg (Aug 3, 2011)

@jaskanwar
the blue mobo looks really great on the black cabby

thats a great sticker sapphire gives with its card, sad asus dosent 

njoy gamin on that beast of a gpu


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice One Looking forward to buy it....How many Fans are Supplied with It...What is the Cost of A 120 mm Fan with LED and Without Led and 80 mm Fans Too


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ it comes with one 120mm LED fan only - Transparent Side panel version 

You can install 5 more 120mm in it. One 120mm LED 2000 RPM fan costs around 450 bucks and non LED 1200 RPM 120mm fan costs 250 bucks. 80CM non LED fan costs around 150 bucks.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 21, 2011)

do both exhaust and intake fan are same by flipping the sides///\


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 21, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> do both exhaust and intake fan are same by flipping the sides///\



Yes..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 21, 2011)

vishalg said:


> @jaskanwar
> the blue mobo looks really great on the black cabby
> 
> thats a great sticker sapphire gives with its card, sad asus dosent
> ...



thanks buddy.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 26, 2011)

What is the current price of transparent side panel one??


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ depends on where you live - generally it's around ~2.5k


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 31, 2011)

I had Given An Order Of Elite 430 with Side Panel to A local Dealer here with Corsair GS 600 
But He Came Up With Non Transparent Model and Corsair CX 600...He is Telling me to reduce 200 to 300 bucks on the whole ...What to Do...


----------



## joe (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi,

Every body, i am new in forum. Please any body tell me which shop i can find elite 430 in kolkata chandni chowk and what is the price.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 31, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> I had Given An Order Of Elite 430 with Side Panel to A local Dealer here with Corsair GS 600
> But He Came Up With Non Transparent Model and Corsair CX 600...He is Telling me to reduce 200 to 300 bucks on the whole ...What to Do...



The CX series from corsair has mediocre build quality... Better u order it online or ask your dealer for any other PSU in the same price range and post back...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> I had Given An Order Of Elite 430 with Side Panel to A local Dealer here with Corsair GS 600
> But He Came Up With Non Transparent Model and Corsair CX 600...He is Telling me to reduce 200 to 300 bucks on the whole ...What to Do...



Price & build quality of CX600 is very much lesser than GS600. Do not accept that. Do as MegaMind has said in the above mentioned post.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> I had Given An Order Of Elite 430 with Side Panel to A local Dealer here with Corsair GS 600
> But He Came Up With Non Transparent Model and Corsair CX 600...He is Telling me to reduce 200 to 300 bucks on the whole ...What to Do...



Don't go with Corsair CX600.Consider *Corsair GS600,Corsair TX650V2 or XFX Pro series 550 or 650Watt.*Depending upon availability.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

^^ I can't understand why are you recommending XFX Pro series PSUs after knowing the pathetic service quality of Rashi Peripherals almost all over the India.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 31, 2011)

Nah got CX600 For 3800!1


----------



## RCuber (Aug 31, 2011)

What!!! I never saw this thread!! Any way i'm also a owner of CM Elite 430 (without the side window)


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ I can't understand why are you recommending XFX Pro series PSUs after knowing the pathetic service quality of Rashi Peripherals almost all over the India.



XFX is bad for only graphics card not for SMPS.XFX pro series is better than Corsair TX650V2.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 31, 2011)

Tenida said:


> XFX is bad for only graphics card not for SMPS.XFX pro series is better than Corsair TX650V2.



All XFX product's(including PSU) RMA/warranty is handled by Rashi..

Also not all xfx pro series are good, XFX Pro 450W has bad ripple...



Ayuclack said:


> Nah got CX600 For 3800!1



Price is a bit higher as CX600 *V2* is retailing @ 3.5K...
Also if possible, change that PSU with ur dealer or do not stress it more than 500W...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> All XFX product's(including PSU) RMA/warranty is handled by Rashi..



I am saying they create problem mainly with XFX graphics card.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

Tenida said:


> XFX is bad for only graphics card not for SMPS.XFX pro series is better than Corsair TX650V2.



hmm, this sounds promising.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2011)

Charan said:


> What!!! I never saw this thread!! Any way i'm also a owner of CM Elite 430 (without the side window)



added you on the list 



joe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Every body, i am new in forum. Please any body tell me which shop i can find elite 430 in kolkata chandni chowk and what is the price.



get it from MD computers - they have it in stock


----------



## flareside (Sep 1, 2011)

Just got this together a few months ago. I know carpet is bad but no other place to put it at my parents house, thats why i have it on 2x4s.

Older picture of it.
*i30.photobucket.com/albums/c305/axemaster259/th_100_0941.jpg

*i30.photobucket.com/albums/c305/axemaster259/th_100_0942.jpg

Here is when i added in the Hyper 212 plus cooler, and a little light at the very top.

*i30.photobucket.com/albums/c305/axemaster259/th_100_0948.jpg


Now back to college and no place to put it but under my desk. It gets very very warm so i added more fans and changed the cpu cooler fan around. I added e exhaust fan to the top.

*i30.photobucket.com/albums/c305/axemaster259/th_100_0965.jpg

*i30.photobucket.com/albums/c305/axemaster259/th_100_0966.jpg

*i30.photobucket.com/albums/c305/axemaster259/th_100_0967.jpg

*i30.photobucket.com/albums/c305/axemaster259/th_100_0968.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ Pics looks good.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 1, 2011)

flareside said:


> Just got my this together a few months ago. I know carpet is bad but no other place to put it at my parents house, thats why i have it on 2x4s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa! thats some good cable management u've done...


----------



## Skud (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice looking rig, flareside!


----------



## flareside (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, first one i have done, was a nice upgrade from a laptop.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 1, 2011)

CM 430 , which side to choose : transparent or simple?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 2, 2011)

*@flareside*-nice setup man


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> CM 430 , which side to choose : transparent or simple?



I would recommend the transparent side panel version 

@ flareside - good pics and nice cable management and airflow design


----------



## flareside (Sep 2, 2011)

@a2mn2002 I highly recommend the transparent side, i just love to see it all lit up inside.

@Tenida @topgear  thank you very much 

seeing it has a transparent side i am just crazy about it looking good inside so i hide the cables as good as i can, though the MB side sure is cram packed with cables now


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> CM 430 , which side to choose : transparent or simple?



Depends on my mood & purpose of that rig.
If I want to show off, then transparent side pane otherwise normal side pane.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 3, 2011)

flareside nice rig


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2011)

@flareside which PSU is there ?


----------



## flareside (Sep 4, 2011)

@Faun It was a cheap xtreme Gear one i found, i was cutting myself very very short on cash when i built this, so i came across that cheap one. 

It seems like they are not selling the 800w one anymore, which kind of scares me, so i will be upgrading it to a better psu in the near future when i come across more money.


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ you got listed on the front page


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 4, 2011)

I am Also A Owner Of Elite 430


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ ok .. added you on the list as well and don't forget to post some nice pics of your CM Elite 430


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 7, 2011)

Its Without The Side Panel


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ A question: what is the price of that transparent side panel for CM elite 430?


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ A question: what is the price of that transparent side panel for CM elite 430?



Ayuclack has CM Elite 430 non transparent side panel edition and do take a look at the previous posts - CM Elite 430 with transparent side panel costs around ~2.5k


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 14, 2011)

The Non Transparent Version Provides You With Two Side Fan Vents and You Get one 120 mm Fan And A 120mm led fan With It...(Gives One Extra fan)....Non Transparent Cost me 2700 including all taxes..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ previous two posters (i.e. topgear, Ayuclack) thanks for answering.


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 14, 2011)

i had cm elite 430 case in my new rig. i had done a cable management.. soon i'll post the pic's.


----------



## joe (Sep 15, 2011)

Yesterday i was buy Elite 430 Black with out transparent side window. At kolkata the price Rs2500.00+vat, the cabinet has two fans one front and one side. Additionally i was buy 2 Cooler Master 120mm fans Rs225.00 each. I have done the cable management. See the pictures.


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ congrats 

So from which shop you bought it ? The cable management could have been better IMO and what's that gfx card in there ??


----------



## joe (Sep 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ congrats
> 
> So from which shop you bought it ? The cable management could have been better IMO and what's that gfx card in there ??



I was buy it from M.D Computers.
My configuration 
 Intel Core2Duo 2.66Ghz
 Intel DG31 PR M/B
 Kingstone 2 GB DDR2 Ram 800Mhz
 ATI Radeon HD 4850 (Sapphire)
 2*H.D.D (Segate)
 2*DVD RW Drive
 Corsair VX450 S.M.P.S


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

joe said:


> Yesterday i was buy Elite 430 Black with out transparent side window. At kolkata the price Rs2500.00+vat, the cabinet has two fans one front and one side. Additionally i was buy 2 Cooler Master 120mm fans Rs225.00 each. I have done the cable management. See the pictures.



Looks good. Congrats!


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 18, 2011)

Just Made Dust Filters  For Fan To Fit In Elite 430..

*Here is The Tutorial *

*You Need *
* Moskito Net *
* Scissors *
*Scale and A Marker*
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-M1754NTu4D0/TnXLVf0d3SI/AAAAAAAAAMc/hJFAzjpUC_U/s288/IMG_0094.JPG
*Step 1 *

Cut A Piece Of Net so That You Have a Piece to work on.

*Step 2*

Make 14x14 CM Marks Using A Scale on it..
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ydclTrJHSJs/TnXLWDStRUI/AAAAAAAAAMk/vdcuq-lrEqg/s288/IMG_0095.JPG
For 140 MM Fan Make 14CM
And For 120 MM Fan Make 12 CM

*Step 3*

Cut It Off Until You Get A Clean Piece.
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3ViqklC-yhw/TnXLREsqEbI/AAAAAAAAAMQ/_l4NS0HJ1as/s288/IMG_0091.JPG


*Step 4*

Place it On The Fan And Mark the hole using the marker.

*Step 5*

Mount It Between The Fan And The Body Of The Case Using You Fan Screws..

*You Are Done *


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 18, 2011)

Best part: mosquito net.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah mAN tHE cHEAPEST avAilABLE ppp


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2011)

@ Ayuclack - nice tute for making a dust filter for CM Elite 430 and some other member and owner of Cm Elite 430 has used white mosquito net for making dust filter for Cm Elite 430 before


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi , new to the forum. Just bought CM Elite 431 case. From inside it is same as 430. Outside facia is different. This case has been recently launched. will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2011)

Congos. Might be the first buyer of the case in this forum. Waiting for your pics.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah When I Was Buying 430 The Dealer Told Me About 431 but had a love with 430 Front ...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2011)

amitabhsaha said:


> Hi , new to the forum. Just bought CM Elite 431 case. From inside it is same as 430. Outside facia is different. This case has been recently launched. will post pictures tomorrow.



Will be waiting for the pics.



Ayuclack said:


> Yeah mAN tHE cHEAPEST avAilABLE ppp



Exactly!!


----------



## flareside (Sep 21, 2011)

@Ayuclack nice tutorial 
@amitabhsaha Can't wait for some pics, didn't even know they came out with a new one.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2011)

amitabhsaha said:


> Hi , new to the forum. Just bought CM Elite 431 case. From inside it is same as 430. Outside facia is different. This case has been recently launched. will post pictures tomorrow.



congrats  and How much you paid for this ??


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Got the case from SMC International @ rs 2700/-
As you can see from inside it is the same as 430. The only diff is you dont have an option for side fan.
*img199.imageshack.us/img199/6573/22092011265.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*img190.imageshack.us/img190/8165/22092011266.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/2171/22092011267.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img841.imageshack.us/img841/9954/22092011268.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*img192.imageshack.us/img192/2755/22092011269.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*img577.imageshack.us/img577/8417/22092011270.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2011)

How many can be installed? Four?


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> How many can be installed? Four?



One front 120mm blue LED fan comes preinstalled. you can add one 120mm at rear, one 120mm at bottom and two 120mm at top.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 22, 2011)

the amount of fan is one less in 431..


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ it's a little bit larger ( only few mm though ) than the previous model but paying 500 bucks more for 431 Plus makes more sense IMO 

@ amitabhsaha - nice images and thanks for the price info


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ it's a little bit larger ( only few mm though ) than the previous model but paying 500 bucks more for 431 Plus makes more sense IMO
> 
> @ amitabhsaha - nice images and thanks for the price info



yeah you are right ! i came to know about the 431 plus model only after getting the delivery  

the 431 plus model has got front panel usb 3.0 port which you can connect to mobo usb 3.0 header (a big plus) and external sata x-dock.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 23, 2011)

MSI R6850 Would Fit In 430 ????


----------



## Skud (Sep 23, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 23, 2011)

Just Joking  

See Mac On Elite 430 or My PC Mac OS X


----------



## vishalg (Oct 1, 2011)

what the fu*k have they done to the front of 430 elite+ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it sucks

although the side trans. panel is much better and has cleaner look to it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2011)

Thread Title changed


----------



## Skud (Oct 2, 2011)

Never a fan of CM cabbies, particularly for one reason: that ugly BIG logo in front!! Should have moved it somewhere else.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 2, 2011)

elite 430 had a much more descent logo!!


----------



## amitabhsaha (Oct 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> Thread Title changed



Thank you   Now please include my name on first page


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2011)

^^ List updated on the front page


----------



## flareside (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow after seeing the 431, i have to say i like the 430 better. I like the side panel design of the 431, but wish there was a fan on it. As for the front i like the 430 much better.


----------



## quad_core (Oct 10, 2011)

Exactly.. The side fan of the 430 helps on keeping the graphics. Also the 431 front doesnt look that good .I Wonder why did CM introduce 431, when 430 was there , and selling perfectly, while looking and performing good


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2011)

yep, if adding USB3 ports was their only idea then they should have released something like Elite 430 Plus


----------



## akastek (Oct 12, 2011)

I am using a CM Elite 430. Liked the X-Sata Dock in Elite 431 Plus. Can i get it separately ?? any idea ??


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2011)

^^ I don't think so.


----------



## Cool Comps (Oct 13, 2011)

Guys I had bought my rig a while back. Forgot to post pics. Sorry about that. But here they are.

View attachment 5405View attachment 5406


----------



## Navid (Nov 19, 2011)

Cable management in Zebronics Bijli-Before and after.


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2011)

Superb effort, but you posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 19, 2011)

@Navid-Why you're using VIP psu with high-end graphics card.Btw. what the exact model of the gfx card??


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 20, 2011)

Navid said:


> Cable management in Zebronics Bijli-Before and after.



Dude, change your PSU ASAP. The PSU which you are using is nothing but a time-bomb, waiting for right time to burst your whole setup.


----------



## vicedens2002 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Guys..
I will be buying the cooler master 430 elite in late december or early january. Can anyone suggest if there is any other good cabinets over there ? 
my budget is 3k..

off topic: how to add signature here in this forum ?


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 20, 2011)

There r plenty off cabinets in the market, Ur budget is 3k which is good for future proof 
solution . in 3k u will get cm elite 430,431 and if u extend Ur budget u will get cm elite 431 plus which have one usb-3 port in front. but if want to stay in ur budget then nxxt gamma is great vfm cabinet as well as future proof solution . 
                   And Ur next question answer is  when u reaching to posts around 20 to 30
posts then u r able to post Ur siggy .
                        In btwn can u tell me where r u situated currently


----------



## vicedens2002 (Nov 20, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> There r plenty off cabinets in the market, Ur budget is 3k which is good for future proof
> solution . in 3k u will get cm elite 430,431 and if u extend Ur budget u will get cm elite 431 plus which have one usb-3 port in front. but if want to stay in ur budget then nxxt gamma is great vfm cabinet as well as future proof solution .
> And Ur next question answer is  when u reaching to posts around 20 to 30
> posts then u r able to post Ur siggy .
> In btwn can u tell me where r u situated currently



Thanks for the reply... My budget is strictly 3k. my specs:
CPU: Intel i5 2500K (will be overclocking with CM 212 Evo) 
MB: Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1.6GHz
GPU: EVGA GTX 570
Sound: ASUS Xonar D2/PM
PSU: Corsair TX650V2
HDD: 250+160+500 GB
Monitor: Viewsonic VX2260WM
5x CM 2000rpm sickleflow fans
As you can see I don't want to insult the components with cheap cabinets  Am fixed with 430 as 431 dosent have side fan and there is no real use in USB 3.0. May be in 2 years time we can see full fledged devices. Saw the NZXT gamma, its some what ugly to me. What you say about bijili 2 ?
btw am in Edinburgh,UK. Will be coming to chennai in december end after 2 long years


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 20, 2011)

As u say that Ur budget is strictly 3k . then bijli 2 is not for u its around 4.2k. so in my 
opinion u will take cm elite 430 and they have features to add a side fan . just read this 
whole post then u will know the facts .


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2011)

@ *vicedens2002* - get CM Elie 430 - - it's around ~2.5k and with the rest of the money get 2x 120mm fans 

to add signature go into your user cp ( top left corner after you log in )  - in the user cp you will find link to Edit Signature ( on the left side ) - made the necessary changes and save the signature


----------



## vicedens2002 (Nov 21, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *vicedens2002* - get CM Elie 430 - - it's around ~2.5k and with the rest of the money get 2x 120mm fans
> 
> to add signature go into your user cp ( top left corner after you log in )  - in the user cp you will find link to Edit Signature ( on the left side ) - made the necessary changes and save the signature



Thanks for the reply... So my final is 430 elite. actually I already have 5x 120mm fans. Readily bought for CM elite 430. I made this some time back thinking of buying 430. 
*i44.tinypic.com/2euquz5.png
The airflow will be done with help of some ducts. I have coloured the fans, because that is the colour of led in the fans... Did any one try this cooling method ?


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 21, 2011)

Great decisions vicedens2002 buddy it will be if u do so. go get it


----------



## quad_core (Nov 21, 2011)

vicedens2002 said:


> Thanks for the reply... So my final is 430 elite. actually I already have 5x 120mm fans. Readily bought for CM elite 430. I made this some time back thinking of buying 430.
> *i44.tinypic.com/2euquz5.png
> The airflow will be done with help of some ducts. I have coloured the fans, because that is the colour of led in the fans... Did any one try this cooling method ?





The Top Rear fan should be an exhaust !


----------



## vicedens2002 (Nov 21, 2011)

quad_core said:


> The Top Rear fan should be an exhaust !



I also thought like that, but with this fan setup the cpu has good airflow.

EDIT: Which fans have dust filters ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2011)

There's dust filetrs on Bottom and Top side.

I suggest you to arrange fans in this order :

Intake @ 1xFront, 1xbottom, 1xSide
Exhaust @ 2xTop, 1xRear

So you are getting 3 fans as exhaust and other 3 as intake which will create good airflow inside of the cabby


----------



## vicedens2002 (Nov 22, 2011)

topgear said:


> There's dust filetrs on Bottom and Top side.
> 
> I suggest you to arrange fans in this order :
> 
> ...



I also thought like that 3+3. But What I showed in picture is:
For GPU fan the air comes directly from bottom intake. I will make a duct to let the bottom intake's air only should flow to the GPU fan. The exhaust is at rear for it.
For CPU the cooler will be in push and pull config. The left is push and right is pull. The air from the rear intake will be directly fed to the push fan in CPU cooler again with use of ducts. The pull fan is then directly connected to one of top exhaust fans again here with help of ducts..
The other components will be cooled by front intake and top exhaust... 
With this method the air going in to the cpu and gpu will only contain cool air.


----------



## Navid (Nov 28, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @Navid-Why you're using VIP psu with high-end graphics card.Btw. what the exact model of the gfx card??



Its a Zotac GTX 470 1280mb
Quite Hot Huh


----------



## Navid (Nov 28, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Dude, change your PSU ASAP. The PSU which you are using is nothing but a time-bomb, waiting for right time to burst your whole setup.



Which PSU do you recommend?? No wonder.. this was the only thing that the guy at lamington Rd recommended to me. BTW, im only in the 9th standard in school. Didnt get time for so much research. gotta study.

Also, cud u suggest a nice liquid cooling setup for my CPU n GPU. 
during stress test in MSI Kombustor, it went up to 100c. Its a Zotac GTX 470.
it usually wud idle at around 70c until i set the fan speed to 70% in zotac firestorm. Its quite noisy now.
Also my cpu idles around 60c.Its an intel core i7 950 @3.07.
I dont think ill be able to oc anything without burning my pc
Other components are X58A-UD7 Mobo, 4*2GB Corsair DDR3 1600 mhz ram.
Seagate ST31000528AS HDD.
I also wanted to make a raid setup of 2 SSDs (32GB) sata 3.cud u recommend any ssds? thnx


----------



## macho84 (Nov 28, 2011)

I had no other option to go as only front and bottom has dust filter. So except front i am pulling air from inside. Which is almost dissipating heat inside. It should be fine as front 2 fans air is more than sufficient i am not sure i can fee breeze air from the top as its cool so my rig is cool. But not sure if the gpu the same as it reaches 60 easily. Waiting for the 7 series card to upgrade.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 28, 2011)

@Navid-Corsair GS600 will be enough for your setup.


----------



## blca05 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I own the Elite 430 without the transparent side panel.

Is it possible to buy just the transparent side panel?

How much would the same cost?

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2011)

^^ I don't think so...


----------



## IndianRambo (Dec 27, 2011)

proud to be owner of cooler master elite 430


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 27, 2011)

^congrats and nicely managed cables. good job!

BTW got cm hyper 212 evo installed -
*img26.imageshack.us/img26/8454/pc270006.jpg

that transparent fan didnt came with it. i attached it from cabby front. still to get more fans! 

initial impressions - just awesome 
my cpu is athlon II x4 635 @ 2.9ghz. i have it running at 3.5ghz at 1.5v and max temp during OCCT large data set for 1 hour was 38C and for cinebench R11.5 was 36C.
those were my idle temps before. so you can yourselves imagine 

more pics -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-429.html#post1550623


----------



## IndianRambo (Dec 27, 2011)

jaskanwar thanks for your comment


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ the cable management is really good - where from you got that curled sata data cable ? get some more fans for better cooling 

@ Jaskanwar Singh - congrats buddy - the temps are really too coool


----------



## IndianRambo (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ thank you topgear. this is normal sata cable, come along with intel motherboard. 

Take a rule pencil, rotate the cable ON it tightly and pull the pencil out... you will get the curve..

Dude,congrats(BELATED) for ur success over rasi peripherals and viewsonic.. yesterday i read your thread..


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2011)

That's quite an innovation!


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

rajesh.s said:


> ^^ thank you topgear. this is normal sata cable, come along with intel motherboard.
> 
> Take a rule pencil, rotate the cable ON it tightly and pull the pencil out... you will get the curve..
> 
> Dude,congrats(DELATED) for ur success over rasi peripherals and viewsonic.. yesterday i read your thread..



^^ thanks mate 

and thanks again for the great innovation - will try it for sure


----------



## vicedens2002 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bought my CM 430, 2 weeks back. Just got time to upload. I swapped the blue power and HDD leds to Green and Red receptively.
Cooling: 
Exhaust: 2x120mm CM red at top, 1x120mm CM blue at rear.
Intake: 1x120mm CM green at side, 1x120mm CM stock at front. at fans run at 2k RPM

*i41.tinypic.com/2zhf5ap.png
*i39.tinypic.com/2iw23qd.png
*i39.tinypic.com/bdp3cp.png

Bought for 3k in chennai (Delta peripherals).

My desktop
*i39.tinypic.com/35astwk.jpg


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ looks good...


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2012)

@ *vicedens2002* - your whle rig under the 430 looks really great - actually the best set up I've seen inside of a CM Elite 430 in this forum and after seeing that pic I'm confirmed that with Hyper 212 Evo the top 2 exhaust fan can be used - I have CM Hyper 212 and with it's size it's only possible to use only 2x 80mm fans but 120mm fans will enhance the heat dissipation and air circulation inside of the cabby and will keep the componets even more cooler 

Thanks for posting the image and congrats for the little but nice mod job on the Elite 430


----------



## vicedens2002 (Jan 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ *vicedens2002* - your whle rig under the 430 looks really great - actually the best set up I've seen inside of a CM Elite 430 in this forum and after seeing that pic I'm confirmed that with Hyper 212 Evo the top 2 exhaust fan can be used - I have CM Hyper 212 and with it's size it's only possible to use only 2x 80mm fans but 120mm fans will enhance the heat dissipation and air circulation inside of the cabby and will keep the componets even more cooler
> 
> Thanks for posting the image and congrats for the little but nice mod job on the Elite 430


Thanks topgear. Can you suggest some good dust filter (cloth or foam type)? The filter it came with still sucks some fine dust into CPU.  I overclocked till 4.5 for a half an hour and the pc was running smooth. I plan on doing my own fan controller...


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2012)

this thread has some nice tutorial on how to make dust filter for this cabby - try those and waiting for your custom made fan controller


----------



## yugo23 (Feb 6, 2012)

Is it possible to mount 3,5" hard drives in top 2 bays, or is 5 drives maximum this case can hold?


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ it's possible with any cabinet but you have to buy a 5.25' to 3.5' converter/casing/enclosure for that - if you are talking about placing HDD on the floppy area then it's possible without any extra components


----------



## yugo23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, I was talking about floppy bays. It's good to hear that 7 drives can be fitted.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ but there won't be enough among them to keep them cool - so you better 3 or 4 HDD in CN\M Elite 430 

BTW, are you really going to place 7 HDD inside of CM Elite 430 - if so do post a pic


----------



## AshutoshM (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey! Guys.
I also purchased 430 elite about 3 months ago. As, only one front fan comes with it preinstalled, I ordered three CM blue led 120mm fans. I installed them as follows:
1. one on the side transparent panel as intake
2. second one at rear as exhaust
3. at the top we can mount two fans but I was able to mount my third fan at one header only which is top front as my stock cooler is so high that I cannot mount at rear top position.

Now, I want to upgrade my stock cooler and I have decided to purchase CM Hyper 212+ and another CM 120mm fan.
I want to ask that whether I will be able to mount all the fans i.e. two top and one rear ones after installing 212+?
If I say that 212+ could be installed in two ways i.e. either horizontal or vertical, could I now be able to mount all the fans?

Also, the another fan I have decided to purchase is a blue led fan since all the fans in my case are blue led ones. If I purchase a red led fan instead of blue led for rear exhaust, will it look more attractive than if I use blue led fan?

*The another doubt I have in my mind is that while mounting the top two fans, should there be any clearance between fan and the mounting head, so that the fan works more efficiently? Because, if you mount the fan without having some clearance between fan and mounting head, the fan struggles to rotate itself. Think about it!!*


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ for the cooler just get CM Hyper 212 Evo @ 2k.

You can use 2x 120mm fan on top side if you use Hyper 212 Evo - just look at the 2nd pic on post no. 339.

Choice of Color entirely depends on user preference - as for me I like all blues


----------



## kartikk (Mar 24, 2012)

hi guys
i built a new pc a week ago with a cm elite 430 cabinet ,its configuration is
intel i5 2310 (stock cooler)
asus p8h67 m lx
corsair 4gb ddr3 1333mhz
asus gtx 560 directcu
seasonic s12 ii bronze 520w
seagate baracuda 500gb

i am going to buy a cm 90cfm 120mm fan & mount it as a exhaust at the back & keep the stock cooler at front for intake
im am not going to OC any components & so i was wondering if

1.will buying one 90cfm 120mm fan be enough?
(i would like to use less fans to keep the pc as silent as possible & also save a little cash )
2.if i add another 90cfm fan will the noise level go up a lot?

please provide me with suggestions


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope it won't increase the noise level 

A fan at rear as exhaust is enough if you don't face any over heating issue ( post your cpu and gpu load temps ) - but better would be if you can install a side intake and top exhaust fan as well.

BTW, Welcome to TDF !


----------



## kartikk (Mar 25, 2012)

thank you for your reply & the greetings 

i will as soon as my pc is running again 
my pc is down due to a defective hard disk  & im expecting a new one on Monday

but during the short time when my pc was running with only the stock case fan i got around 40C on cpu in bios..
what would be a good temperature range?

one more info i forgot to add is that my mobo has only one case fan slot..so if i connect a extra 2000rpm fan to the power supply then wont it run at max speed & cause a lot of noise?


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2012)

if you connect the CM 2K RPM Led fan with the power supply it will run at full speed but you won't hear lots of noise ( using 5 of them running at full speed ) 

For your cpu using the stock cooler ~35-40 idle and 68c load is good enough.


----------



## flareside (Mar 26, 2012)

@AshutoshM i have my 212+ horizontal and can have both fans on the heatsink and have the two fans on top.

I am curious if there is a difference to have it vertical?


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ nope .. even I've Hyper 212 place horizontally with one fan and one Top cabby fan - I've not seen any difference in temps when it was placed vertically before


----------



## counterpunch (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Add me to the list of 430 Owners!!!

I'm a very proud owner I love this case.

My Setup:

CPU: AMD PHenom II x4 965 BE

MOtherboard: Asus M4A87TD Evo

RAM: G-skill Ripjaws X 4gb 2gbx2 1333mhz PC3-10666

PSU: Corsair CX430 V2

GPU: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX

Case: Cooler Master Elite 430 (DUH)!!!

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 250gb SATA II HDD 8mB

So thats the build and I was wondering how to setup my fans??

This is my first Time build so please help me out here.

OK so here is all the fans

1x140mm CM essintails 1,00 RPM BLue LED fan (Front Intake)

1x120mm Arctic Cooling PWM AF12 Fan (CM Hyper 212+)

1x120mm CM Blade master Fan (CM Hyper 212+)

1x120mm CM Fan stock with 430 case (Bottom Intake

1x120mm CM Sickleflow BLue LED. (Bach Exhaust

1x120mm Cougar Case Fan CFV12H Vortex 120mm (Top Left Fan Exhaust)

1x120mm Scythe 12mm fan (Top Right Fan)

1x120mm Cougar Case Fan CFV12H Vortex 120mm (Side Fan exhaust)

Is this too many fans do I have it set up in the right way?

Please help me because I need to know if this is good airflow


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2012)

counterpunch said:


> Hi Add me to the list of 430 Owners!!!
> 
> I'm a very proud owner I love this case.
> 
> ...



^^ welcome to TDF.

Coming to the topic :

your fan setup is almost OK .. just install the side panel fan as Intake


----------



## counterpunch (Apr 13, 2012)

HI there so I just the fan to intake and I'm good? And do I have too many fans? I mean all of them aren't necessary.  but for this particular case I have great airflow. Right? and wiht two fans on the Hyper 212 PLus this will be an awesome machine!!!! So thanx for your replies I really aprreciate them   I'm hoping to stay under a constant 40c in my case I think I have that acheived and then some!!! hahaha


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ post some pictures with all fan running


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ yep, even I'm interested to have a peek at counterpunch's rig 

@ *counterpunch* - what's the idle and load CPU and and GPu temp you are getting with this airy setup ?


----------



## counterpunch (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi well the Cougars are coming in the Male and I will Post Pics soon as I have all 8 fans up and running  With the CM Hyper 212 Plus of course. and Believe it or not this build will be silent as the grave. I will post PICS ASAP so don't worry you'll get a chance to see my Rig. BTW my cable management is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Navid (Apr 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> @Navid-Corsair GS600 will be enough for your setup.



Finally i got an NZXT Phantom Full tower with a corsair GS800 PSU

For some reason i cant post pics here


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 15, 2012)

GS800 is also good but TX750 v2 was a better choice at that cost range.


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2012)

Navid said:


> Finally i got an NZXT Phantom Full tower with a corsair GS800 PSU
> 
> For some reason i cant post pics here



congrats  but you better create a separate thread for the NZXT Phantom and show all of the pics with the PSu there .

for posting pics use free image hosting sites like imageshack or tinypic.


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 20, 2012)

The review of CM Elite 431 Plus at techreaction.com said that the cabinet has bad cable management features. Is it true ? Should I go for it or go for Carbide 400R(i'll need to extend my budget for that)


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 20, 2012)

400R is an awesome case. 410 Tempest EVO is also another good option.

Personally I don't prefer CM Cabbys.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 20, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> The review of CM Elite 431 Plus at techreaction.com said that the cabinet has bad cable management features. Is it true ? Should I go for it or go for Carbide 400R(i'll need to extend my budget for that)



Elite 430 ....Using it and Thinking To Change To 400R,500R or Any Other Due To Cable Management Only....

its Not Poor You Have To Work It out....


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 20, 2012)

Why not look at NZXT 210 Elite ? 
It has - good look + good/better cable management + excellent cooling options (up to 7 fan setup out of which 2 included)+ tool less drive installations + Front USB 3.0 + cheaper than CM Elite 430 & 431.
It's only drawback - No Transparent Window.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 20, 2012)

If you're thinking of NZXT source 210 Elite, you must surely look into *Bitfenix Merc Alpha* too.


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 20, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> If you're thinking of NZXT source 210 Elite, you must surely look into *Bitfenix Merc Alpha* too.



It's not about my cabby, it's suggestion for *the_conqueror*

And BTW about Bitfenix Merc Alpha, it's not available locally in India yet. 

(-) compare to NZXT 210 Elite - No USB3.0, No tool less installation, only rear fan included, very little room for cable management.  
(+) compare to NZXT 210 Elite - Four USB 2.0, Can install Two 120mm Fans on side panel vents.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 20, 2012)

You Cant Argue With Look Elite 430 Has That Best.....

Stay Away....
Only Thing Missing in It Is Cable Management !!


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 20, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> You Cant Argue With Look Elite 430 Has That Best.....


It's depend on  personal taste. 



Ayuclack said:


> Only Thing Missing in It Is Cable Management !!


That's gonna hurt the LOOK too !



Ayuclack said:


> Stay Away....


from whom ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 20, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> The review of CM Elite 431 Plus at techreaction.com said that the cabinet has bad cable management features. Is it true ? Should I go for it or go for Carbide 400R(i'll need to extend my budget for that)



400R is a beast.if you can extend your budget then surely go for it.but if you can't increase your budget then get source 210 elite for around 2.8k.better you discuss it somewhere else and leave this thread for elite 430/431 discussion.


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> And BTW about Bitfenix Merc Alpha, it's not available locally in India yet.



it's available here.



Ayuclack said:


> You Cant Argue With Look Elite 430 Has That


in it's price range it has the best looks IMO.

*/Mod Note/*
yep, *to all those who needs to get a another cabby* - just create a separate thread and keep this thread clean.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 24, 2012)

Need A Suggestion

As you Know I Have Elite Without Transparent Side Panel But Now Thinking to Get The Transparent One....

Got A Deal From A Ebay Seller Who Sells Gaming Products and Lives Here At Ahmadabad ...
He Said 750 Bucks For The Transparent Panel ....
So Should I Go For It ???(I Really need To Show Of My Stuff)


Currently Running This 

*i.imgur.com/FHqSm.jpg


*i.imgur.com/XTmll.jpg


And As You Can See The Corsair A70 Heat Pipes Are Long So Would They Also Fit With The Transparent One ??

*Why Wont any One Reply  *


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2012)

^^ for showoff purpose getting the Transparent Side Panel makes sense and A70 will fit with the transparent side panel installed.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 25, 2012)

Is the cost right or I am thinking to install Decal on the Black space .....


----------



## kapilove77 (May 5, 2012)

Hey guyz i need to buy fans for my elite 431 soon can u tell me which fans to use and a good layout needed where to put exhaust n other fans.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2012)

get CM 2K RPM 90 CFM Led fans @ Rs. 500 / piece - put one at the rear as exhaust / one at the side as intake and one on the upper left corner ( above cpu region ) as exhaust.


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 5, 2012)

Add Me in !!
Got my Elite 431 shipped from SMC yesterday !!  


*p.twimg.com/Ar-HpyQCEAAkpBV.jpg

*p.twimg.com/Ar-F6GQCIAAdGwN.jpg


----------



## kapilove77 (May 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> get CM 2K RPM 90 CFM Led fans @ Rs. 500 / piece - put one at the rear as exhaust / one at the side as intake and one on the upper left corner ( above cpu region ) as exhaust.



how many fans 3? and i have 431 not 430 cuz it dont have place at side.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

^^ Ok did not notice that you have 431 - even if you get 3 fans mount one 2K RPM fan at the front ( intake ) - the stock fan comes with this is only of 1000 RPM - munt one 2K RPM fan at the rear as exhaust - mount the front LED fan at top ( cpu region as exhaust ) and mount one 2K RPM fan at the bottom as intake.

@ *techiemaharaj* - congrats  and check the list now .


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Ok did not notice that you have 431 - even if you get 3 fans mount one 2K RPM fan at the front ( intake ) - the stock fan comes with this is only of 1000 RPM - munt one 2K RPM fan at the rear as exhaust - mount the front LED fan at top ( cpu region as exhaust ) and mount one 2K RPM fan at the bottom as intake.
> 
> @ *techiemaharaj* - congrats  and check the list now .



Thanks !!


----------



## phil2097 (May 23, 2012)

in my experience try and make the exhaust more powerful than the intake (except the hard disk front fan) its more important to through away hot air (top fans and the back) than take in more cold air (front and bottom also side in case on 430) cos of the perforated bay covers intake will be automatic in tandem with the output....so plan it accordingly!!
i have my 430 elite with side panel set-up accordingly:

1x140mm Lian li 1200rpm front
1x120mm Cooler Master 2000rpm back  
2x120mm Cooler Master 2000rpm top
1x120mm Sunbeam Anodized 1200 side (bought it for the looks!!)
1x120mm Cooler Master 1200rpm bottom
getting a decent airflow...
hope it helps


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2012)

^^ can you mention the CFM values of the fans you have installed on Elite 430.


----------



## phil2097 (May 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ can you mention the CFM values of the fans you have installed on Elite 430.



Lian Li 140mm CF-1412R (Red led) 1200RPM   ~ 38.45CFM (front)
CM R4-L2S-122B-GP) (Blue led) 1200RPM      ~ 39.77CFM (Bottom)
Sunbeam SLF-12-B(blue led) 1200RPM          ~ 45.21CFM (Side) 
                                             total intake ~ 123.43CFM

CM R4-L2R-20CG-GP (green led) 2000RPM   ~ 90CFM (Back)
2* CM R4-L2R-20CK-GP (Blue led) 2000RPM ~ 90CFM (Top)
                                        total exhaust ~ 270CFM

i'm going for another two Lian Li CF-1215A 1500rpm 53CFM fans to replace the side and bottom fans as i'm going for Cross-fire once my new motherboar arrives so that should add another 21.02CFM for intake

So, What do you think?

oh! and before i forget sometimes when i'm in the mood for gaming (that's like almost all the time) i tend to reverse the Corsair GS600 PSU so that the fan takes air from within the Cabinet and not the default intake from bottom, its for the cool blue look inside my cabinet....that also affects the exhaust when i do.

i have one 5.25" bay empty and a 3.5" bay empty, both with grill bay covers with filter so that takes care of additional ventilation or intake requirement


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 24, 2012)

Got green LEDs to add some life to my Elite 431 !!
Didnt have a resistor of required value...hence these are powered via USB, have attached a 33 ohm resistor that i found in my old PSU...it can turned on and off as and when i need it !!

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/7826/20120523170930.jpg


----------



## phil2097 (May 24, 2012)

^^nice!!!^^
i hope you are not using it with the Styrofoam all the time it might block airways....but then you should be able to cut out portions

looking cool, by the way you should look for cold cathodes if you really want lights!!


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 24, 2012)

^^ Thanks...nope not using styrofoam....This was an experiment that was successful !! 
Will purchase cathodes when my pocket money refills and reaches a good amount !


----------



## phil2097 (May 24, 2012)

alright man!!..enjoy awesome gaming!!


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 24, 2012)

didn't notice this thread before. IMO, CM 431 has the best looks in its price range. I bought if for Rs. 2900 (+taxes) only a month ago. Its true that its not that good in cable management, compared to Carbide 400R, but Carbide 400R is much costlier too! Anyone knows Kolkata price of 400R?


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2012)

phil2097 said:


> Lian Li 140mm CF-1412R (Red led) 1200RPM   ~ 38.45CFM (front)
> CM R4-L2S-122B-GP) (Blue led) 1200RPM      ~ 39.77CFM (Bottom)
> Sunbeam SLF-12-B(blue led) 1200RPM          ~ 45.21CFM (Side)
> total intake ~ 123.43CFM
> ...



I think you should have more intake CFM than exhaust or intake and exhaust should be equal at-least and how do you manage to reverse the PSu - it's not screwed with cabby ? and you should let the PSU fan take air from the bottom. 

My fan setup - 

Intake :
One 120mm LED fan front - 90CFM
One  80mm LED fan front -  21CFM
One  80mm LED fan bottom -  21CFM
One 120mm LED fan Side -  90CFM
Exhaust :
One 120mm LED fan Raer- 90CFM
One 120mm LED fan Top - 90CFM
One 80mm LED fan Top - 21CFM
One 80mm LED fan below gfx card - 21CFM

cpu cooler is Hyper 212 with 1x 120mm and 1x 80mm fan.



techiemaharaj said:


> Got green LEDs to add some life to my Elite 431 !!
> Didnt have a resistor of required value...hence these are powered via USB, have attached a 33 ohm resistor that i found in my old PSU...it can turned on and off as and when i need it !!
> 
> *img502.imageshack.us/img502/7826/20120523170930.jpg



Looks cool  but is this really comfortable for your eyes ?


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 25, 2012)

^^ Thanks.
I have taken photo from front so you can actually see the LEDs..from side all bulbs are hidden & only light is seen...i dont intend to keep it on always, hence usb powered..so when my friends etc come home its on, else off....


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2012)

Ok, got it


----------



## quad_core (May 25, 2012)

@TopGear

How did u install a 80cm fan on front panel, and at the top ? I could install only one 90CFM fan as exhaust at rear, due to huge size of my CM Hyper N620. There is some space to add 80 CFM fan on top( above mobo, before cpu cooler), was wondering if i could install it !


----------



## SunE (May 25, 2012)

Hey add me to the Elite 430 owner's list


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2012)

quad_core said:


> @TopGear
> 
> How did u install a 80cm fan on front panel, and at the top ? I could install only one 90CFM fan as exhaust at rear, due to huge size of my CM Hyper N620. There is some space to add 80 CFM fan on top( above mobo, before cpu cooler), was wondering if i could install it !



it's under the DVD drive - used zip ties to tie the fan firmly with the cabby.

As for the TOP 80mm fan - I've installed the Hyper 212 Horizontally - so now I can even install a 120mm ToP fan If I want to


----------



## phil2097 (May 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> I think you should have more intake CFM than exhaust or intake and exhaust should be equal at-least and how do you manage to reverse the PSu - it's not screwed with cabby ? and you should let the PSU fan take air from the bottom




laws of physics all over again mate.....did a lot of searching for the optimal airflow and got stuck with this logic....and besides you still get air intake from the perforated 5.25" bays and the 3.25" bays.....so in a way it not about equalizing the airflow but more like how to get rid of hot air as fast as possible because cool air "always" finds a way to get in thus equilibrium is set ....i will try and send you the link where i read about it, hope that helps.

oh and regarding the PSU, C'mon its got blue LEDs!!! love to unscrew it, reverse it and let it glow inside the cabinet for a change and it does look cool.
but that's just occasionally . . . else it lies still, fan facing the bottom...


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

^^ Ok buddy - what's your ambient temp and load temp of cpu, gpu and HDD ?


----------



## phil2097 (Jun 1, 2012)

cooling techniques
Computer Cooling Guide - Xoxide Resource Center

will post the temps once its properly set-up...though bear in mind i stay in delhi without AC so its hot as hell!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2012)

hardwaresecrets.com website has two great articles on cabinet cooling using the Cm Elite 430 - if possible have a look at those.


----------



## phil2097 (Jun 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> hardwaresecrets.com website has two great articles on cabinet cooling using the Cm Elite 430 - if possible have a look at those.



thanks for the info....still it has the same conclusions

negative air pressure is an ideal solution (exhaust>intake)
this link should help other people trying to get a good fan configuration...

Which is the Best Place to Install a Case Fan? - Part 1 | Hardware Secrets

and also the 2nd article
Which is the Best Place to Install a Case Fan? - Part 2 | Hardware Secrets

although they do not provide an ideal chart for CFM in or out
but after looking at the fan specs that they use i can try a logical guess

SilverStone FM123 (40.7~106.3CFM)
Deepcool Windblade (53.5 max) 1x front on the two fan only set up

hope this helps...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 6, 2012)

@TopGear
I want to buy this cabinet . It costs 2.9K . 
This is the Following Config I am going with . Is every component compatible with each other.
AMD PHENOM X4 970
GIGABYTE GA 970 UD3
4 GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE
WD 500 GB HDD
SEASONIC S12 520W
CM RC430
SAMSUNG 20'' LED
MS COMBO
ALTEC LANSING BXR1221
NUMERIC 600 VA UPS
ASUS DVD ROM
HIS HD 6850
Please tell ur views on this config.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 6, 2012)

^^ Everything looks good to me.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 6, 2012)

I made a mistake in totalling . The Total comes to 43K with the above config. Now , I am thinking of getting HIS HD ICEQX TURBO 6870 for another 2.2K


----------



## goodakash (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys, add me too in the list.
I have been following this topic for long, quite informative I must say !

Well I have these fans with me :
1x120mm 2000 RPM 90CFM
1x120mm 1200RPM
2x 80mm
and the front fan which came with the cabinet.

How should I place all these fans in order to get the maximum benefit, keeping in mind I already have CM Hyper 212 Evo installed.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 7, 2012)

^^ Where did you place those 80mm fans?


----------



## goodakash (Jun 7, 2012)

^This is my current placements for fan :

One 80mm fan at rear for exhaust.
One 120mm 1200rpm fan at top exhaust.

One 80mm fan at bottom for intake.
One 120mm 2000rpm fan at side for intake.
One 120mm front fan for intake


----------



## phil2097 (Jun 7, 2012)

goodakash said:


> Hey guys, add me too in the list.
> I have been following this topic for long, quite informative I must say !
> 
> Well I have these fans with me :
> ...



try this configuration:---
And remember exhaust>intake configuration for optimal cooling
keeping in mind that you have the following fans

1x120mm 2000 RPM 90CFM......Top Exhaust
1x 80mm...............................Back Exhaust
1x120mm 1200RPM.................Side Intake
1x 80mm...............................Bottom Intake

this is keeping in mind that the PSU fan is facing downwards and drawing air from bottom and throwing it out the back
and that you have a 120mm 1200Rpm led lit fan on the front which comes pre-installed

Although i will recommend installing two 120mm fans instead of the 80mm ones for more cooling efficiency.....



Sainatarajan said:


> @TopGear
> I want to buy this cabinet . It costs 2.9K .
> This is the Following Config I am going with . Is every component compatible with each other.
> AMD PHENOM X4 970
> ...




i will recommend a few changes
1. 22" full HD display...either BenQ GD2220 if you can find it or an AOC Razor 22" series for just around 7.5k
2. 800VA UPS
3. if you're looking for a single card set-up then go for the 6870 series (as you posted later) or wait a bit for the 7850 prices to come down


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2012)

@ *goodakash* - you can go with _phil2097's_ fan config but this is what I think would be more good :

One 80mm fan at rear top side exhaust.
One 120mm rpm ( the front bling bling fan ) at rear exhaust.

One 80mm fan at bottom for intake.
One 120mm 1200 rpm fan at side for intake.
One 120mm 2000 rpm front fan for intake

@ *Sainatarajan* - get what suggested by _Phil2097_ - the only change you can make to the config is to get a Phenom II 960T cpu.


----------



## joe (Jun 7, 2012)

i am design my own configuration for exhaust and intake fan for optimal cooling in cooler master elite 430 black. And it works in kolkata at 43c temp. i will upload pic for my cab.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 7, 2012)

Buttom intake have a very little effect on controlling the temperature inside the cabinet IMO. Unless user placed the case on some kind of stand.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

joe said:


> i am design my own configuration for exhaust and intake fan for optimal cooling in cooler master elite 430 black. And it works in kolkata at 43c temp. i will upload pic for my cab.



waiting for it - MY HD6850 reached 77c ( never seen this before ) on Wednesday morning though I've lots of fans installed on the cabby.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Buttom intake have a very little effect on controlling the temperature inside the cabinet IMO. Unless user placed the case on some kind of stand.



I have 5 Fans Installed In 430 and Left with 2 Fan Slots Empty due to size issue like GS700 Cover 120 MM Fan Slots and A70 Covers one of the side panel slot ...
Although Bottom Intake Doesn't seems to boost performance until we have raised stand....


----------



## goodakash (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions phil2097, topgear.
Will try out both of them.
At present my current temperature readings are like this :
E5200 2.5Ghz @ 3.5Ghz 1.31v
Idle : 32-33C
Load : 57C
Also, the temperatures here in Delhi are high, around 35-40C.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 8, 2012)

I am getting it @ 2.9K.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ make sure it's CM Elite 430 with *Transparent Side Panel*.


----------



## rouble (Jun 10, 2012)

@topgear I am going to buy my new PC tomorrow.I would like to know will this be the best cabinet around 3k and which should I take Elite 430 or 431..
I mean what is the difference?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ No difference beside there is no side fan in 431.


----------



## rouble (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay so should I buy Elite 430?


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ @ 3k they now may not be the best cabinet's on the market right now - you have option like NZXT Source 210 / Bitfenix Merc Alpha.

Now if you need to have a cabinet with Transparent Side Panel for good looks then CM Elite 430 is a good choice.


----------



## joe (Jun 11, 2012)

I got the Elite 430 Black @ 2.5k + VAT in kolkata.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ When ? The transparent side panel version ??


----------



## rouble (Jun 13, 2012)

Include me also in the list of Elite 431 owners 
Although I love the cabinet but I don't know what I was thinking there..
Why didn't I went for Elite 430 considering it has a side fan too.Very Disappointed 
But nothing can be done now so have to stick with it.
I got it for Rs. 2925 before 5% VAT 

Now I have some questions.

1. I am not using any fan right now except what was included in the cabby, The front blue led one.Should I use another fan.My config is.

i5 2400
DH67CL
4GB ddr3 Ram
500GB HDD
Seasonic 520W PSU
(No GPU right now)

2. The area I live in is quite dusty so how to protect it from dust as the whole cabby is widely open.I know about top, front and bottom filters but what about the back??


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2012)

add a rear fan at-least and set is exhsust and if you need to add a any more fans or not depends on you HDD, cpu and GPU load temp.

In this thread ( search for it ) you will get to know how to create dust filter using mosquito net


----------



## rouble (Jun 14, 2012)

@topgear
Ok so should I buy 120mm fan??

Yeah I have searched for it but where to apply the filters??
Top has filters and so has bottom.
And if I put another fan on rear side then there is no need I think??
Correct me if I am wrong??


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2012)

no needs for filter then - just install a CM 120mm 90CFM LED fan at the rear.


----------



## rouble (Jun 21, 2012)

Here are the pics of my new rig..Elite 431 Basic..
How is my cable managaement??
I didn't do it 

*img651.imageshack.us/img651/3677/21062012308.th.jpg


*img69.imageshack.us/img69/7540/21062012306.th.jpg


*img198.imageshack.us/img198/826/21062012296.th.jpg


*img3.imageshack.us/img3/226/21062012295.th.jpg


*img85.imageshack.us/img85/2892/21062012293.th.jpg


*img4.imageshack.us/img4/6778/21062012292.th.jpg


*img706.imageshack.us/img706/6191/21062012290.th.jpg


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 21, 2012)

Showcasing my Elite 430 and cable management. I am pretty much satisfied. 

*i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb433/ashislakra1989/DSC00766.jpg

*i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb433/ashislakra1989/DSC00767.jpg


----------



## rouble (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ Solid rig and very nice cable management.
Congrats!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

@ ashis_lakra - is it possible for you to take apic of the cabinet with the system at On condition - just wanna see how beautiful the fan LED looks


----------



## rouble (Jun 26, 2012)

@ashis_lakra Show him (topgear) the pics man..He is a very senior member here..


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ ashis_lakra - is it possible for you to take apic of the cabinet with the system at On condition - just wanna see how beautiful the fan LED looks



Oops, Didn't saw the thread  Anyway, I've installed back the 9500GT and Xonar DG and it doesn't look as pretty as it's seen in pics due to a little cable clutter. 

I'll get the running pics after i buy GTX 670 / 660 or HD 7950 in upcoming months.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2012)

^^ I'll wait for a pic of Elite 430 with a powerful gfx card running inside of it then 



rouble said:


> @ashis_lakra Show him (topgear) the pics man..He is a very senior member here..



no compulsory need - it was just a humble request


----------



## joe (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello,

Here the picture of my Elite 430 cab (with out transparent sides):

A:
*i50.tinypic.com/f34xeq.jpg

B:
*i46.tinypic.com/2db83tv.jpg

C:
*i47.tinypic.com/2q2fvb9.jpg

D:
*i48.tinypic.com/2rep5k7.jpg

E:
*i49.tinypic.com/16acze0.jpg


----------



## ilikecool1 (Jul 11, 2012)

joe said:


> <snipped>



Hey buddy for how much you got ur CORSAIR VX450???
is it working fine???
n what is the cost of Cabinet?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 12, 2012)

ilikecool1 said:


> Hey buddy for how much you got ur CORSAIR VX450???
> is it working fine???
> n what is the cost of Cabinet?




Corsair VX450 is discontinued. The nearest option is Corsair CX430 v2 and next good quality PSU is Corsair GS500. Then Seasonic S12II 520W.

If you can increase budget, get Seasonic. Built like a Tank !


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2012)

@ ilikecool1 - the transparent side panel versiosn will cost you around ~2.6-3k.


----------



## joe (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi,

The VX450@4100 is 1year old. The elite 430 cab@2.5k is 5 month old.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 12, 2012)

VX450 isn't available any more.
VS450 is available @2.1K


----------



## ilikecool1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally Brought my Computing HEART on 13 july !!!

Cooler Master Elite 431 (3k)
i was looking for 431 PLUS but it was unavailable n i dont regret for this option as in 431 PLUS there is front USB 3.0 (NO option on intek DH67CL for front USB so no need of this) and second is extenal port of sata hard drive (which i made MANUALLY after getting this cabbi as u can seen in pics )
*i.imgur.com/ar1I2.jpg

I5-2400 (11.1k)
Intel DH67CL (5.3k)
G.Skill 4Gb (1.2k)
Corsair VS450 (2.3k)
*i.imgur.com/iu0ky.jpg

WD 500gb (3.8k)
*i.imgur.com/jN9UX.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

Running the system only with one cabinet/chassis fan?? 
Add at least another.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

@ *ilikecool1* - congrats  and change the cabby name ( edit your post ) from Corsair 431 to CoolerMaster Elite 431.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 17, 2012)

^ Eh! You could have edited that any time instead of asking OP.


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2012)

Nope .. a "normal" user/member should get the chance to edit his/her post .


----------



## ilikecool1 (Jul 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Running the system only with one cabinet/chassis fan??
> Add at least another.



yeah, will upgrade when i will buy GPU..




topgear said:


> @ *ilikecool1* - congrats  and change the cabby name ( edit your post ) from Corsair 431 to CoolerMaster Elite 431.



Thanx mate, for notifying me error in my post..
 actually i was so much excited that i even didnt noticed this..


----------



## heplayer (Jul 24, 2012)

MY case with different hardware

*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg441/scaled.php?server=441&filename=dsc00618v.jpg&res=landing

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/9045/dsc01069gk.jpg


nice thread


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ it's so far the best cable management I've seen s far in a CM Elite 430 - looks neat


----------



## rouble (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ I second that..Its amazing..Having a beast of a config. but still such a clean management.I have got my inspiration now.Will start work on it soon.
Thnx


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 25, 2012)

2 different rigs...

wow!!! That too with a TX750. I want to see the management on the other side of the case now.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2012)

Contrary to what review site has said about CM Elite 430 - _heplayer_ has proved with the cable management that Where There's a Will There's a Way


----------



## heplayer (Jul 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ it's so far the best cable management I've seen s far in a CM Elite 430 - looks neat


Thxs



rouble said:


> ^^ I second that..Its amazing..Having a beast of a config. but still such a clean management.I have got my inspiration now.Will start work on it soon.
> Thnx



Use the space behind the hard disk trays to hide the wires.
good luck  



The Sorcerer said:


> 2 different rigs...
> 
> wow!!! That too with a TX750. I want to see the management on the other side of the case now.



Unfortunately forget to take photos before closing the back of the case, but I'm waiting for an Asus HD7970 when install will take pictures of that side.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice ! Cable management. Unfortunately, my PSU cables are short but still your cabinet looks amazing. Reviewers should definitely see it and change their opinions.


----------



## rouble (Jul 27, 2012)

@heplayer Thnx dude!! Will do it soon.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2012)

@ heplayer - how many fans do you have on the CM 430 Elite ?


----------



## heplayer (Jul 28, 2012)

The rear side 

*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg577/scaled.php?server=577&filename=dsc02702j.jpg&res=landing

I hope serve them as an idea of what can be improved especially for air flow
regards



topgear said:


> @ heplayer - how many fans do you have on the CM 430 Elite ?



4, front, rear and 2 in the top


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2012)

heplayer said:


> MY case with different hardware
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks brilliant honestly.  Amazing really with a CM Elite 430/431.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2012)

heplayer said:


> The rear side
> 
> *desmond.imageshack.us/Himg577/scaled.php?server=577&filename=dsc02702j.jpg&res=landing
> 
> ...



saved the image - I'll try to do something like that next time I open up my cabby ( did this couple of days before ) but with 8 fans ( sans 2 cpu cooler fans ) installed this might be a bit tricky


----------



## axxoindia (Aug 2, 2012)

MY elite 430 


*i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab171/rinzoy/ggg.jpg


----------



## Spoony (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a question: 

I recently bought a pre-built desktop. I usually get 40-45*C when idle, and around 55-70*C when playing games like Skyrim or Crysis 2. Is it normal?

CPU: AMD FX-4100 Quadcore 3.6Ghz

Case: Cooler Master Elite 430 Midi Tower black, 1X 120mm fan, Blue LEDs

Motherboard: M5A78L- M LX V2 

GPU: Sapphire radeon 6870

RAM: 4GB 1333 Mhz

OS: Windows 7 home premium service pack 1

Power supply: Silver Power SP-SS500 500W

Should I get a Hyper 212 Evo? Can it fit in there? Heres my case:

*i.imgur.com/frcs9.png


----------



## Spoony (Aug 2, 2012)

Can a Hyper 212 Evo fit in Cooler Master 430 Elite? Reason I'm getting one is because my pre-built desktop (10 days old) is having a idle temperature at 40-43*C, and 50-70*C at gaming.

*i.imgur.com/frcs9.png


----------



## SunE (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ Why is your Sapphire Radeon sticker inside the cabby? Nice cable management.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2012)

@ axxoindia - nice cable management 

@ Spoony - if load gpu temp is 70c and cpu temp is 55c then it's completely normal and Hyper 212 Evo will fit inside of the Elite 430.


----------



## axxoindia (Aug 3, 2012)

Just added CM HYPER TX3.....

@sunE i dont like that sticker... from where can i get some custom stickers..?*i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab171/rinzoy/IMG_5670.jpg


----------



## SunE (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ Search the streets of your local computer market. Here in Kolkata they are available from footpath sellers  Else see if any friend or computer store would provide you with one.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Aug 5, 2012)

Yay got CM Elite 430 
Amazing cable management heplayer opened up my case right now to copy some of that 
Will post pics soon
I have CM Elite 430 w/o Transparent Panel though got one for 2400/-(I get one extra side fan)

And please add my name on the first post


----------



## axxoindia (Aug 5, 2012)

please add my name on the first post +1 that..


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2012)

list and first post both updated .. check out now and tell me if anything else is needed to add.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> list and first post both updated .. check out now and tell me if anything else is needed to add.



me missing from list


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ List updated ( added you ) - you have the CM Elite 430 / 430/ Plus cabinet ??


----------



## warfreak (Aug 9, 2012)

You can add me to the list. CM Elite 431 Plus


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2012)

^^ added.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 9, 2012)

here's my part of cable management. recently purchased msi r7850 pe.

*i.imgur.com/vf0f2l.jpg


----------



## quad_core (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome cable management by heplayer there .. keep it up...  
@Rajesh.s, your cable management also seems to be nice, can you please post some more pics of your cabinet ?its not much clear with this pic


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2012)

@ *rajesh.s* - cable management looks good - how many cabinet fans you have installed ??


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ two fans. front cm 120mm 90cfm and rear default one.


----------



## Myth (Aug 20, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...430-431-discussion-thread-15.html#post1711974
I have the 430 and my case looks nowhere like this. Great cable management.
Seriously, I would like to see the other side. *Where did they go ?? *

And then I saw this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...430-431-discussion-thread-16.html#post1714924


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

heplayer said:


> MY case with different hardware
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



These two are, without any doubt, two of the best cable management I've ever seen in Elite430/431.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

I've tried but did not managed to do the neat cable management like those two guys .. but managing 8 cabinet fans ain't the easiest task to do on a cabinet which don't has any cable management features .. but my cable management is better than previous and I got inspiration form heplayer and rajesh.s - thanks to them.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2012)

Updated pics!!


----------



## rashiga (Aug 22, 2012)

chk this out ,by the way m new for this forum!

*img52.imageshack.us/img52/6536/optimzesdeditedimage23.jpg
By rashiga at 2012-08-21
*img841.imageshack.us/img841/4484/optimzesdimg7569.jpg
By rashiga at 2012-08-21
*img13.imageshack.us/img13/9161/optimzesdimg7565.jpg
By rashiga at 2012-08-21


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ Welcome to TDF !! The moded Elite 430 looks absolutely stunning and what's that PSU and where from you got those PSU cable extenders ??


----------



## Myth (Aug 23, 2012)

Really impressive with that matte finish black paint.
If I understand correctly, you painted EVERYTHING black.
Why ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ may be he like that color most ( or at-least for Pc cabinets ) .


----------



## rashiga (Aug 28, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Welcome to TDF !! The moded Elite 430 looks absolutely stunning and what's that PSU and where from you got those PSU cable extenders ??



thnx  

PSU  is an INWIN Commander 750W

I sleeved the cables by my self using paracord  so they are just stock cables


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ I've only heard about inwin psus but never saw or used one personally ( except on magazines/reviews ) and thanks for all the info.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ Inwin is(was) a good PSU makers back in 2010. It was widely available in EU region.


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2012)

InWin still makes PSUs and some good cabinets ( and other pc accessories ) but like some other good brands ( for eg. Rosewill ) they are not available in here.


----------



## heplayer (Sep 11, 2012)

Pictures of the last update to my rig 

*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg825/scaled.php?server=825&filename=dsc02772za.jpg&res=landing

*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg42/scaled.php?server=42&filename=dsc02776pc.jpg&res=landing

*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg717/scaled.php?server=717&filename=dsc02795tk.jpg&res=landing


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

^^ V6GT inside Elite430? Cool!


----------



## heplayer (Sep 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ V6GT inside Elite430? Cool!


One advantage is that I can change the color of the v6gt´s light without removing the side panel just touching the acrylic window


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2012)

heplayer said:


> One advantage is that I can change the color of the v6gt´s light without removing the side panel just touching the acrylic window



I'm listening to this type of trick for the first time..


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 20, 2012)

Just got my CM Elite 431 Plus but there is no 2.5" bay.  Any idea where I can get 2.5" to 3.5" bay converter? Its too expensive on ebay.

Also, will Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler fit in Elite 431?


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2012)

212 EVo will fit and if you are going to buy a SSD drive then some SSd drives comes with such converter casings.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> 212 EVo will fit and if you are going to buy a SSD drive then some SSd drives comes with such converter casings.



Thank you! Gonna get Hyper 212 EVO very soon. Also getting HD 7870 this week and will post some pics then.  One more question, can two 120mm fans accomodate at the top of Elite 431 along with 212 EVO near it? I am confused about this and haven't ordered any fans for the top yet.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 22, 2012)

You know what, looking at all of your(members) rigs, I feel like I am running a 1988 mac high on popeye's spinach which can at least run windows 7


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

Morpheus said:


> Thank you! Gonna get Hyper 212 EVO very soon. Also getting HD 7870 this week and will post some pics then.  One more question, can two 120mm fans accomodate at the top of Elite 431 along with 212 EVO near it? I am confused about this and haven't ordered any fans for the top yet.



can't say about Elite 431 but 430 can accommodate 2x 120mm on top if 212 evo is installed - so if both cabinets has same height then CM 431 will most probably accomodate 2x top 120mm fan with hyper 212 evo.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> can't say about Elite 431 but 430 can accommodate 2x 120mm on top if 212 evo is installed - so if both cabinets has same height then CM 431 will most probably accomodate 2x top 120mm fan with hyper 212 evo.



431 is 9 mm taller than 430 so I think there shouldn't be a problem. Thank you once again.


----------



## suh007 (Oct 29, 2012)

I recently got CM Elite 430.It came with front blue LED fan + side fan.
My config is :
*i5-2400
Intel DH67CL
Sapphire 7850 2GB OC
4GB Ram*
I usually keep the front fan OFF to reduce the noise and also to avoid the bright blue light distracting(Am i doing it wrong here ?)
Only the side fan will be ON.Sometimes the top part of the cabinet becomes little hot while playing games.
How many Fans should i buy(intake vs exhaust) and what is the ideal places to fit those fans to keep the temps to a minimum.


----------



## Myth (Oct 29, 2012)

A front intake(120mm) and a rear(top) exhaust is sufficient and necessary. 
Side and top fans are optional but ok if you use them. 
I have the same cabinet with 3 fans. Front intake (default provided. 120mm blue led) and a rear(top) exhaust and a top exhaust. The last two are CM blue led 120mm 90cfm purchased separately. 
The default front fan provided in the CM Elite 430 is not that good. The max speed is around 1100rpm(tested with asus ai suite fan expert) while the other custom fans are almost 1800rpm each. You might want to replace the front with something more powerful.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 29, 2012)

Finally got Sapphire HD 7870 and CM EVO 212 along with the new CM 431 Plus. Here are some pics-

*i.imgur.com/0MF7H.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4oHiL.jpg

Yeah, its a mess at the back.

*i.imgur.com/0pB0d.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vbPDQ.jpg

CM 212 EVO is performing way too good than expected. Stress tested my i5 760 with prime95 for 30 mins, didn't go above 60 C and stayed within 50-55C for most of the time at full load. With the stock cooler, it went upto 90 C within few minutes of stress testing (thermal paste also dried off completely so it was this bad). Idle temps came down from 40-45C to 30-33C.  Special thanks to topgear for answering my questions.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase and the green leds are looking good 

@ suh007 - Elite 430 transparent Side Panel version comes with only ne fan AFAIK - did you get that or the version without any Transparent side panel ??


----------



## suh007 (Oct 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ suh007 - Elite 430 transparent Side Panel version comes with only ne fan AFAIK - did you get that or the version without any Transparent side panel ??


Mine is the one *without* transparent side panel.
I checked my cpu temp
It's around 45 deg C in idle and when gaming it's 75 deg C.Are these safe temp ?
Should i buy new fans to reduce the temp a little ?
What is the ideal fan setup for Elite 430


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2012)

your idle and load temps is too much .. this should be 35-40c and under 70c respectively ...

Coming to the fan setup :

Intakes : Front,Side and Bottom.
Exhaust : 2 Top and the Rear.


----------



## phil2097 (Nov 5, 2012)

@Morpheus......that's some cable management there mate...amazingly done...hello again 430/431 elite members..


----------



## kalosbas (Nov 8, 2012)

hey guys, new to this forum, proud owner of a cm 430 elite!

I got into watercooling a while ago and i am currently thinking of adding another 120 rad on the bottom of the case for cooling the cpu. But there is not enough space for that. Has anyone removed the hdd tray and plased it the other way around? So that the hdds wil face the side panel with the window and the their cables facing back? The downside is that it will require some work and the cables hidden behind the tray would show. The alternative is to mount it externally at the back and drill into the two holes provided, but still i dont know if there is enough space for the tubing since i already have two fans on top for the top external rad. Any suggestions??


----------



## illuminatuz (Jan 12, 2013)

hey.. I purchased Elite 431 plus today at Hyderabad for 2958 INR.. it is awesome.. but I am not sure about the cable management and how do I put four fans there? one bottom and two up and one behind as there's only one fan port on the mobo - for the back fan, one of the 4-pin connector for the front fan, that leaves me with just two 4-pin connectors for the top two fans and I wonder how did the other guy (Joe from Page 15) managed to get all the fans with similar config as mine:

AMD 965 BE
GA-880-GM-USB3 - Gigabyte Mobo
6GB 1333 mhz RAM
CoolerMaster 450 watts PSU.
Nvidia GTS - 450

My upgrade Plan : 

600 watts psu and HD 7870 GPU and 8 gb 1333 mhz ram (gonna add 2gb more)

my question is how and where do i connect the fourth fan that resides at the bottom??


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome to TDF and congrats on your purchase 

anyway, coming to the topic : how many fans you need to connect exactly and they all have 4 pin fan connector and did not came with any kind of 4 pin fan to 4 pin molex adapter so that you can connect them with the PSU ? if possible post the manufacturer product link of those fans.


----------



## illuminatuz (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks.. 




topgear said:


> Welcome to TDF and congrats on your purchase
> 
> anyway, coming to the topic : how many fans you need to connect exactly and they all have 4 pin fan connector and did not came with any kind of 4 pin fan to 4 pin molex adapter so that you can connect them with the PSU ? if possible post the manufacturer product link of those fans.



uh.. it seems that it has only three 4-pin connectors which is not sufficient to power 5 fans.. i'll need to upgrade the psu to some nice 600 watts corsair gs600..

currently I have coolermaster's rs-400-psar-j3 400watts psu.. 

going to upgrade my gpu to a nice 7870 too.. hope it fits there..



topgear said:


> Welcome to TDF and congrats on your purchase
> 
> anyway, coming to the topic : how many fans you need to connect exactly and they all have 4 pin fan connector and did not came with any kind of 4 pin fan to 4 pin molex adapter so that you can connect them with the PSU ? if possible post the manufacturer product link of those fans.



rs-400-psar-j3

that's my PSU. But I saw recently that its got bad ratings and reviews.. I'm planning to change it to a corsair gs600.. 5 fans with blue LED.. HD7870 and a 1080p monitor.. 

this came up as I want my pc to be safe and not burn out "my precious" (as I saw with the PSU threads/guides here in this forum) 

on a serious note upgrading my monitor is the reason to upgrade my GPU (current being nVidia GTS 450 by MSI) as I am a casual gamer but I play some HD games like BF3, COD, GTA IV, Metro 2033 etc.. etc.. again which in turn is the reason to upgrade my PSU..

to keep them all heat-free im planning to install all possible fans (I live in a hot area of the country).. as I found that this case's cooling is pretty awesome and I loved it.. costed me almost 3000 INR.. still.. I think its worth it.. (going to wall mount that CPU soon.. will post pics when she is ready and loaded  )

any advise would be great..

One quick question : Can I take a CoolerMaster v6 GT for this rig? Im on a gigabyte 880gm-usb3 mobo.. and I somewhat feel that the space might be a constraint..


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, now I got the fan issue but it's very hard t find 4 pin fan to 4 pin molex adapter unless your fan came with those adapters. GS600 is fine for powering all those componenets along with HD7870 and the HD7870 will fit into that cabinet though I'm not so sure about the V6 GT whether it will fit or not inside of the 431 plus but you can get the Hyper 212 Evo though which performs very well and would definitely fit easily.


----------



## illuminatuz (Jan 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> Ok, now I got the fan issue but it's very hard t find 4 pin fan to 4 pin molex adapter unless your fan came with those adapters. GS600 is fine for powering all those componenets along with HD7870 and the HD7870 will fit into that cabinet though I'm not so sure about the V6 GT whether it will fit or not inside of the 431 plus but you can get the Hyper 212 Evo though which performs very well and would definitely fit easily.



Thanks man.. I love some LEDs.. so that's why I'm going in for those.. that with all the fans... And looks like I need some 4-pin adaptors..

my cpu idles about 45c on startup and goes upto 63 under load.. comes down to 35 or 40 depending on the ambient temp. its (the temp) high during day and low during night.. that's why.. do I have anything good there or should I give it (v6) a shot..?

just now saw the seidon 120 by coolermaster.. liquid cooler.. how good is that..?


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ I think you have bought Cm Xtraflo fans ? but if possible exchange them with CM 2000RPM 90CFM LED fan which has 3 pin connector and comes with an adapter to connect with the psu. or else the only way to use the 4 pin fans is to use a fan controller.

Before suggesting anything about liquid cooling what's the ambient temp( night and day), do you have any AC in the room and which cpu do you have exactly ?


----------



## illuminatuz (Jan 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ I think you have bought Cm Xtraflo fans ? but if possible exchange them with CM 2000RPM 90CFM LED fan which has 3 pin connector and comes with an adapter to connect with the psu. or else the only way to use the 4 pin fans is to use a fan controller.
> 
> Before suggesting anything about liquid cooling what's the ambient temp( night and day), do you have any AC in the room and which cpu do you have exactly ?




Naa.. I didn't purchase them yet.. ill buy this Saturday when I got time.. also the room temp varies.. its very hot during summer and very cold during winter.. 

I have a phenom II x4 965 cpu..

there is ac in the room.. but considering power bills.. its a rare luxury..

The ambient temp would be from 15 at night to 25 during day.. in winter.. and about 20 on a summer night to about 30 during summer days..


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

30c ambient temp is manageable with good air cooling ( 2.2k -4k ) for 965BE unless you OC it to the limits using some 1.5 vcore and if possible don't buy the Xtraflo fans unless you have plenty of 4 in header connector avaibale.


----------



## illuminatuz (Jan 15, 2013)

So.. you say that if I fit all the fans in the case.. it should be good... Right..?

One thing I can't bear is the stock cooler's irritating sound like a fly near my ears.. buzzing sound when its in high temp about 60+.. sometimes it goes upto 65..


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 16, 2013)

If Im getting the Bitfenix Merc Alpha and the CM430 both for the same price(2.9K) which one would be a better choice?


----------



## Myth (Jan 16, 2013)

Bitfenix Merc Alpha has better cable management and an additional fan option at the front.
CM 430 has no cable management, unless you consider that small space behind the hdd cage.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 16, 2013)

There is no need to buy CM430/431 anymore. PERIOD!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 16, 2013)

^^  what is wrong with CM 431?


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 16, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^  what is wrong with CM 431?



cable management


----------



## illuminatuz (Jan 19, 2013)

My RIG : 

AMD Phenom II 965 

Corsair GS700

MSI HD 7950

6GB RAM @ 1333

Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 Mobo

LG E2742 Monitor 27" @ 1080p HD

Rocking Baby!!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ there's too much blues


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, too much LED and VERY BAD cable management.


----------



## illuminatuz (Jan 19, 2013)

I know.. but there's no way around the cable management.. wish I had a 430 and not 431.. but the 431 is more spacious.. too much blues.. ill add more pics.. with it being switched off..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

illuminatuz said:


> I know.. but there's no way around the cable management.. wish I had a 430 and not 431.. but the 431 is more spacious.. too much blues.. ill add more pics.. with it being switched off..



For cable management you don't need space, you need creativity.


----------



## illuminatuz (Jan 20, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> For cable management you don't need space, you need creativity.



So I think here we go about me being creative.. 

and yeah.. I love blues... 



So.. howzzat?? for "some" cable management.. 

btw upgraded RAM to 8gb..


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 20, 2013)

illuminatuz said:


> So I think here we go about me being creative..
> 
> and yeah.. I love blues...
> 
> ...



Very Good job indeed


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

illuminatuz said:


> So I think here we go about me being creative..
> 
> and yeah.. I love blues...
> 
> ...



Better. I can find a few scope of improvement:
1. You have placed your PSU wrongly. The fan is used for intake purpose abd it should point to the ground. Forget about the LED from fan. That's the convention.
2. Route 8-pin EPS cable under the motherboard. 
3. Route the 2x 8 pin conenctor from behind.

A good example of cable management: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...430-431-discussion-thread-15.html#post1711974
See the pics in that post.


----------



## illuminatuz (Jan 21, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Better. I can find a few scope of improvement:
> 1. You have placed your PSU wrongly. The fan is used for intake purpose abd it should point to the ground. Forget about the LED from fan. That's the convention.
> 2. Route 8-pin EPS cable under the motherboard.
> 3. Route the 2x 8 pin conenctor from behind.
> ...



like that.. as you see I use the 4-pin thingy.. there's no space under the mobo.. so its what thats powering the top and front fans.. so I have to keep it that way.. maybe I can route the twin 6-pin pcie powers if I can flip the PSU.. (I love it that way.. just a matter of preference..)

and I dunno how he managed that one.. also if you see, his mobo design is different from mine.. so it could be easy for him to connect it from the side.. but mine isn't and the cables are tough to bend, and I am not risking everything on being things the best way.. I'll try what you said just now.. 

and @takemein thanks buddy.. 

and thanks for the scope for improvement.. I really need some cable-management tips.. ^_^


----------



## rashiga (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Awesome CM 430 Moders I finished my mod 
*imageshack.us/a/img541/8913/img3252j.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img442/2573/img3265mb.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img541/8521/img3250hl.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img541/9417/img3280v.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img713/6647/img3313j.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img13/347/img3297wf.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img217/5876/img3277bg.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovely, but next time please resize the images to 800x600 and upload, it makes the image look better and also allows the members to view them easily 

BTW, is this you? *rashiga.wordpress.com/
Render Station | techPowerUp Case Modding Gallery


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 6, 2013)

@rashiga --> Fantastic  MOD there !!!! 
Do post the Spec too .


----------



## rashiga (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Lovely, but next time please resize the images to 800x600 and upload, it makes the image look better and also allows the members to view them easily
> 
> BTW, is this you? *rashiga.wordpress.com/
> Render Station | techPowerUp Case Modding Gallery



Yea its me  
If you find my mod please do vote  
Really sorry about the image size shall i reupload them?

Specs 
» Intel Q8200 stock 
» Asus P5Q-E 
» 6gb GSkill ram 800 mhz
» Evga 460GTX 
» 1TB Hitachi HDD
» 128gb Crucial M4 SSD 
» SYBA Sata 3 Pci/e card 
» Inwin 850W


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

takemein said:


> @rashiga --> Fantastic  MOD there !!!!
> Do post the Spec too .


See the second link I posted above, its written there.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2013)

@ *rashiga* - the best Cm 430 Elite mod I've ever seen - congrats for that.


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 7, 2013)

@rasiga  well done...


----------



## rashiga (Feb 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ *rashiga* - the best Cm 430 Elite mod I've ever seen - congrats for that.





hitman4 said:


> @rasiga  well done...



Thanks a lot guys (Y) ,keep those CM 430 mods coming and show the world that this budget casing does not suck!


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 7, 2013)

rashiga said:


> Thanks a lot guys (Y) ,keep those CM 430 mods coming and show the world that this budget casing does not suck!



MODS like these can make any cheap case(1k Zebronics/iball) a stunning piece and u know that very well. 

But not all users will/can do such MODS (expensive/time consuming) on computer cases and for them, there are good alternatives at the CM430/431 price range. PERIOD


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2013)

@rashiga: I saw your mod before, in techpowerup. 
Great work out there.


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2013)

takemein said:


> MODS like these can make any cheap case(1k Zebronics/iball) a stunning piece and u know that very well.
> 
> But not all users will/can do such MODS (expensive/time consuming) on computer cases and for them, there are good alternatives at the CM430/431 price range. PERIOD



many users would have moded their cabinets if they only had access to necessary equipments .... it's difficult to find modding tools, even a basic good dremel is not easy to get, period


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> many users would have moded their cabinets if they only had access to necessary equipments .... it's difficult to find modding tools, even a basic good dremel is not easy to get, period


Oh i see, Mr.CM430 Owner


----------



## illuminatuz (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay.. updated my pc.. new pics...












comments pls..

I am clueless about cable management still!!


----------



## illuminatuz (Apr 1, 2013)

Why is this thread soo deserted!!! no living soul here??


----------



## Myth (Apr 1, 2013)

illuminatuz said:


> Okay.. updated my pc.. new pics...
> 
> View attachment 9734
> View attachment 9735
> ...



Great quality pics. Nice lighting. I prefer blue also. Seems you cleaned it recently or else its quite new. 
There isnt much for cable management in the 430. Normally everyone tucks everything behind the HDD cage or above/below the OPD(s).



illuminatuz said:


> Why is this thread soo deserted!!! no living soul here??


I guess people are busy with Holi and the long weekend.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 3, 2013)

illuminatuz said:


> Okay.. updated my pc.. new pics...
> 
> View attachment 9734
> View attachment 9735
> ...



wow...the blue led's on top look nice...damn have to rework my own cabinet...its due for major cleaning now...


----------



## illuminatuz (Apr 3, 2013)

Myth said:


> Great quality pics. Nice lighting. I prefer blue also. Seems you cleaned it recently or else its quite new.
> There isnt much for cable management in the 430. Normally everyone tucks everything behind the HDD cage or above/below the OPD(s).
> 
> 
> I guess people are busy with Holi and the long weekend.



Guess so.. thanks for replying.. one thing is that the x6 doesn't fit in here..had to put it horizontally or remove the two top fans.. this way its more cool but its all over my ram slots.. so if I want to change my ram.. have to remove the hsf..



Ronnie11 said:


> wow...the blue led's on top look nice...damn have to rework my own cabinet...its due for major cleaning now...



You are right.. I cleaned it and I always keep it cleaned and neat.. I hate dust especially on my sweetie..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2013)

Is this cabinet still recommended or has something better come in the market?

I am looking to buy in Pune.


----------



## Myth (Apr 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is this cabinet still recommended or has something better come in the market?
> 
> I am looking to buy in Pune.



Not so good cable management, only one front fan slot, the rear slot for cpu cooler back plate is insufficient. The included front fan has low rpm and low airflow. 

The nzxt source 210 elite is better and cheaper.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 8, 2013)

NZXT Source 210 Elite with transparent left side window  looks very good.
210 got single USB 3.0 port too.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2013)

You mean this :

NZXT Source 210 Elite Black Steel with painted interior ATX Mid Tower Computer Case w/ Black Front Trim

Doesn't look very air flow friendly. Anyone owns this?


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

Not that exactly but with transparent side window.
Its hard to find.
More airflow means more dust except very costly cases.
You can't find find any cheap case which with very good for airflow and also can prevent dust.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2013)

My budget is around 5k. How is the Corsair 400R?


----------



## Myth (Apr 9, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My budget is around 5k. How is the Corsair 400R?



400r is the best in that range.
_State this request in the appropriate thread, not here. This thread is specifically for CM 430 related discussions._


----------



## Imvikky18 (May 27, 2013)

Guys I got a CM431 Cabinet with Stock fan in front position intake format.... Following Config 
AMD FX8320 Vishera 8 Core 4 GHz Processor with stock cooler
Gigabyte 970 - UD3 Mobo
8Gb 1600 MHz Vengence RAM
Sapphire ATI HD7770 1GB DDR5 Card
Toshiba 1TB 7200 RPM HDD
Corsair CX500 PSU(Bottom Mounted)
LG D2342P-P/N 3D Monitor
I have not added any extra fans as I am not great at modding... Last night my pc switched off due to overheating...
Please suggest me good options to Cool my PC... Gone through the posts but could not decide about configuration of Fans....
Budget is 1 K for 3-4 additional fans....


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2013)

^ go for this: Cooler Master 120MM Silent Cabinet Fan 120 SI2 (4 Fans) | eBay


----------



## Imvikky18 (May 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^ go for this: Cooler Master 120MM Silent Cabinet Fan 120 SI2 (4 Fans) | eBay


In what configuration.... Somewhere in thread I read about positioning One 2K fan as front intake and put stock fan on side + two fans as top and rear exhaust and some calculation thereafter... Could you please be a bit more deliberate...


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2013)

Imvikky18 said:


> In what configuration.... Somewhere in thread I read about positioning One 2K fan as front intake and put stock fan on side + two fans as top and rear exhaust and some calculation thereafter... Could you please be a bit more *deliberate* *elaborate?? *...



maintain positive air pressure..

front-intake
side-intake
top-intake
rear-exhaust


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

^^ Top fan should be mounted as exhaust and ther's option for bottom fan mount on Elite 431



Imvikky18 said:


> Guys I got a CM431 Cabinet with Stock fan in front position intake format.... Following Config
> AMD FX8320 Vishera 8 Core 4 GHz Processor with stock cooler
> Gigabyte 970 - UD3 Mobo
> 8Gb 1600 MHz Vengence RAM
> ...



Make sure you've mounted the cpu cooler properly .. Re-mount the cpu cooler with good TiM like DP Z9 if possible and about fans follow this :

Top: 120mm fan x 2 as exhaust ( 1000-1200 RPM silent non led fans )
 Front: 120mm Fan x1 as intake ( 2000 RPM fan )
 Rear: 120mm fan x 1 (1000-1200 RPM silent non led fan )
 Bottom: 80/120mm** fan x 1 (as Inatkel)

** see which one fits after mounting the PSU.


----------



## Imvikky18 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks a Lot... I would be getting this stuff from Flipkart or Nehru Place in Delhi could you suggest me a brand name to look for and approx price range as well... I have never ever tried to look inside the Cabinet what is there and here I am trying to fix something inside ... PLEASE HELP

Top: *www.flipkart.com/deepcool-xfan120l...no=t_4&otracker=from-search&query=cabinet fan Two in exhaust mode.(May be one on top and one one on rear)
Front: Stock one for the Blue Color Effect...Don't know RPM and air flow...
Bottom: Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com in intake mode.

I don't know settings for stock fan but now I would have two exhaust at 44.71 CFM 1300 RPM and intake at 34.02 - 93.74 CFM with 800 - 2200 RPM plus the stock Fan So I am sure it would be positive pressure... If I install two exhaust on top and one on rear then may be I am spoiling the mathematics of positive pressure already...


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2013)

For 2000 RPM fans ( front+bottom ) : Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
Choice of Top and rear Exhaust fans are good.
The bundled stock fan is probably of 1000 RPM with around ~40 CFM.

3 exhaust fans will have ~135 CFM in total and 2x intake fan ( front and bottom ) will have 180 CFM in total .. this cabinet comes with one stock fan at front, put that in rear and buy 2x DP 44 CFM fans and 2x 90 CFM CM fans and you are all good to go.


----------



## abuzar (Jul 28, 2013)

guys how is the cable management in cooler master elite 431 as iam looking to buy that case?
or is there any better option at 3.5k?


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2013)

there's better option available - look for NZXT Source 210 Elite side window [ transparent version ]


----------



## abuzar (Jul 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> there's better option available - look for NZXT Source 210 Elite side window [ transparent version ]



please i cant find anywhere locally can u suggest online?


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2013)

here you go :
NZXT Source 210 Black with Window Cabinet


----------



## counterpunch (Aug 5, 2013)

I was wondering a couple things can 200mm fan fit on the top two 120mm fan slots?

Another thing I have a seasonic x650w modular 80 plus gold PSU should the fan e pointing down or up?

Last thing I want to install all of my fans in all slots will that hinder performance?

Thanks


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 5, 2013)

counterpunch said:


> Last thing I want to install all of my fans in all slots will that hinder performance?
> 
> Thanks


not at all. make front,side and top fans as intake and back fan as exhaust



> another thing I have a seasonic x650w modular 80 plus gold PSU should the fan e pointing down or up?



the cabinet has psu mounting holes at bottom. it is better if you can point the fan down as psu fan is intake.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2013)

just a little chnage to the above suggestion 

mount the top fans as exhaust and see how much hot air the pulls out - side, front and bottom should be as intake like suggested above.


----------



## mcmilk11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Which is the best option from front 140 por 120


----------



## satansof2 (Apr 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> just a little chnage to the above suggestion
> 
> mount the top fans as exhaust and see how much hot air the pulls out - side, front and bottom should be as intake like suggested above.



i dont have a fan on the bottom of my case (psu cables are blocking it unfortunately) would i still make the top 3 exhaust? even though my cpu heatsink fan is intake?

thanks for answer (btw all the fans are thermaltake thunderblade - newegg link: Thermaltake AF0032 Case Fan - Newegg.com   -   the front intake is stock fan that came with case looks like a 120mm blue led)


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2014)

Change the stock fan and yes, stlll it's better to keep all three top fans as exhaust.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2014)

ok i am using this cabinet and my fan specification are 1x 120mm fan (stock one) intake, 1x 120mm cm 1200epm fan rear exhaust 

now for top fans since i am using hyper 212 evo and its directing air towards back fan i hav made 1 fan as intake and 1 fan as exhaust both 120 mm 1200rpm the bottom fan i can't use since my last 120 mm fan is not fitting after installing PSU any better config?


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

1. change stock intake with some high speed fan like CM Sickle Flow
2. Are you using 212 evo in push+pull setup ? If not place the both top fan as exhaust.
3. You can attach a 80/90 mm fan as intake on the bottom side.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 20, 2014)

topgear said:


> 1. change stock intake with some high speed fan like CM Sickle Flow
> 2. Are you using 212 evo in push+pull setup ? If not place the both top fan as exhaust.
> 3. You can attach a 80/90 mm fan as intake on the bottom side.



actually i bought cm silent 120mm x 4 set so one fan was left out btw what's  the sped of stock fan and any budget fan can u suggest for front intake

i am not using it in push pull config........

and why both top fan as exhaust ?? the right one is intake and the left one is exhaust i made it so cause the fan flow direction was from right to left and finally to rear exhaust since only front fan intake is there i had to do this setup...........

can anything be done to fit 120 mm fan at bottom? i hav gs600 and ya it blocks space for 120 mm fan also no more fan slots available in mobo.........


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2014)

For budget fans this is what I like most :
*www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-sickleflow-green-120-mm/p/itmdmkmy7axgn5wg

Just keep the both fan on top as exhaust and see how hot air is coming out and making the cabinet cool 

If you can do a little mod work on the cabinet [ a driller should just do just fine ] you'll be able to use a 120mm fan at bottom.


----------



## polupoka (Aug 13, 2014)

I have this configin cm elite 431 plus (below pic).. No gpu in future... I want to add a 120 mm <1500rpm fan, shud i replace it with stock fan?  And stock fan in top as exhaust? 

Any better idea? 

Max budget is 1200/-

Please helppp  *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/08/12/bd32b9b1511efd17374be8f7e2a2318c.jpg


----------



## manu21 (Aug 25, 2014)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] hi recently bought a build with the 431, now i have just the stock fan and my 4790k even with 412s is getting 100 degrees celcius with prime 95 small ffts, what fans should i buy? and how should i use them? the bottom fan can be 92mm i hope cause my xfx 750w


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 27, 2014)

manu21 said:


> [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] hi recently bought a build with the 431, now i have just the stock fan and my 4790k even with 412s is getting 100 degrees celcius with prime 95 small ffts, what fans should i buy? and how should i use them? the bottom fan can be 92mm i hope cause my xfx 750w



have you used any thermal paste while installing the cooler?


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2014)

[MENTION=291859]manu21[/MENTION]  - first make sure you done the above as suggested by  [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION]. My personal preference is CM Xtraflo fans or you can use CM Sickle flow too.


----------



## manu21 (Aug 31, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> have you used any thermal paste while installing the cooler?



yes the stock one

 [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] what do you think about antec's f pwm series?


----------



## manu21 (Oct 11, 2014)

ehm up?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 23, 2014)

Need to keep it Alive .

Installed custom cooler on gtx 670 with nzxt kraken g10 + corsair h75 and played crysis 3 for 20 mins. Max temp : 59C , VRM Temp - 67C with Temp Gun. Here's what it looks like :

*s27.postimg.org/rft1pkuxb/Crysis3_2014_11_23_08_13_46_43.jpg

Post of Cabinet :
*s14.postimg.org/525tetzod/image.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 23, 2014)

i am running out of space since this case offers no real wire management , also i have non modlar psu, all the wires are cramped up inside, btw guy whats the max rpm of the front stock fan...............


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> Need to keep it Alive .
> 
> Installed custom cooler on gtx 670 with nzxt kraken g10 + corsair h75 and played crysis 3 for 20 mins. Max temp : 59C , VRM Temp - 67C with Temp Gun. Here's what it looks like :
> 
> ...



your screenshot says "Unsupported hardware detected".. Maybe a problem with your GPU...  *KAPPA*


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 24, 2014)

lol... it's game


----------

